# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 29 ديسمبر 2011

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب ودوائها وعافية الابدان وشفائها وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

‫صديق على صالح يجري اتصالات بالاندية الكينية


اجرى العقيد صديق على صالح مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ عددا من الاتصالات مع مسؤولي اندية الدوري الكيني الممتاز وذلك من اجل توفير تجارب قوية للفريق في المرحلة الاخيرة من المعسكر الاعدادي الذي سيقام بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي .. حيث حدد عدد من الاندية القوية في الدوري الكيني التي يمكن ان تعطي المريخ تجارب ناجحة تعينه في المشوار التنافسي.
الجدير بالذكر ان الدوري الكيني يبدأ عادة في شهر فبراير مما يعني ان كل الاندية الكينية حاليا في فترة اعداد مما يجعل امكانية وجود اندية يتبارى معها المريخ متوفرا نسبة لأن الاندية الكينية نفسها ستكون في حاجة الى تجارب اعدادية قوية قبل الدخول في غمار الدوري
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

‫مجلس المريخ لن يترك الحضرى يذهب حتى ولو دفع كل مرتباته السابقة 


قرر مجلس المريخ عدم ترك حارسه المصري عصام الحضري يذهب ببساطة وينهي تعاقده معه رغماً عن التصرفات غير المقبولة التي أتى بها الحضري والمتمثلة في غيابه في الربع الأخير من الموسم المنصرم عن تدريبات الفريق ومبارياته وبقائه بالقاهرة مع إطلاقه لتصريحات تحمل التحدي لإدارة النادي وتأكيده أنه لن يعود للخرطوم، وأكد قادة المريخ بأن المجلس هو الذي سيحدد وجهة اللاعب القادمة سوى باللعب لنادي الزمالك أو غيره، وأكد المريخ ذلك بتضمين اسم الحضري ضمن كشف لاعبيه الذي أرسله مؤخراً للاتحاد الأفريقي والخاص بالتشكيلة التي ستشارك في بطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال لموسم 2012م، باعتبار أن اللاعب مازال مسجلا بكشوفات المريخ على حسب العقد المبرم بينه والنادي والذي يؤكد تقديم خدماته للمريخ حتى أواخر العام 2013، ولا خيار له سوى الالتزام بشروط هذا التعاقد.


ومن جانب مسئولي المريخ يعتقدون أن حقوق اللاعب على النادي والتي أنكر استلامه لها لا تعتبر مبررا لإنهاء التعاقد وحتى وان اضطر المريخ لدفع راتب 10 أشهر والبالغة 50 ألف دولار، لأن الفيفا تطلب من النادي سداد حقوق اللاعب قبل فسخ العقود، لذا على المريخ فقط مرتبات الحضري التي لم يوقع على إيصالات استلامها، حتى يعود الحضري ويتفاوض مع النادي لإطلاق سراحه أو تركه في كشوفات الفريق إلى حين انتهاء مدة عقده بعد عامين.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اكدها رئيس القطاع الرياضي
ابراهومة مساعدا لريكاردو.. ومعسكر المريخ بنيروبي
ريكاردو يصل يوم 13 يناير


أكد سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي علي التشاور مع المدرب البرازيلي ريكاردو في كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص فريق الكرة وإعداده للموسم الجديد والتنسيق بخوض نجوم الفريق بالمنتخب الوطني الذي يخوض بطولة الأمم الافريقية وأضاف سعادة الفريق: لقد طرحنا علي المدرب كابتن ابرهومة وكابتن فاروق جبرة ليختار منهما مساعدا له فإختار ابراهومة الذي شاهده كمساعد لمدرب المريخ في فترة عمل ريكاردو مع الهلال ووقف بنفسه علي الكثير من الميزات التي تميز بها ابراهومة ومضي سعادة الفريق : هذا الخيار لا يقلل من مكانة كابتن فاروق جبرة وهو إبن من أبناء المريخ وقد أدي ضريبة النادي في أصعب الظروف وقاد الفريق بصورة ممتازة عقب الوعكة الصحية التي تعرض لها كابتن حسام البدري وسيظل فاروق كما عهدناه جاهزا لأداء ضريبة المريخ في أي زمان وأي مكان.
من جهة اخرى قال الفريق عبد الله ان كل اخبار فريق الكرة ستجد طريقها الى وسائل الاعلام عن طريق المنسق الاعلامي للنادي الذي سيكون الجهة الوحيدة التي ستمد الاعلام باخبار الفريق
ريكاردو يصل يوم 13 يناير
سيصل البلاد يوم 13 يناير المقبل مدرب المريخ البرازيلي ريكاردو إستعدادا للسفر الي كينيا وبداية فترة الإعداد للموسم الجديد, وكان المدرب البرازيلي قد تعهد بالعودة في الموعد المذكور عقب توقيعه عقدا لقيادة الفريق في الموسم الجديد وأكد ذلك من خلال إتصاله برئيس القطاع الرياضي سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي. 
المريخ يغادر منتصف يناير لنيروبي 
يشد فريق المريخ الرحال في الخامس عشر من الشهر المقبل الى كينيا لإقامة معسكره الإعدادي بنيروبي بعد أن استقر رأي مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني على كينيا كأفضل خيار لتحضيرات الفريق لموسمه الجديد الذي يتطلع فيه الكثير من الإنجازات الكروية وعلى رأسها المحافظة على بطولة الدوري الممتاز والمضي قدما في البطولة الأفريقية وكان لكينيا فوائد عظيمة من خلال معسكرات سابقة أقامها الفريق هناك وأتت بمردود جيد من الناحية البدنية والفنية والذهنية للهدوء الذي تمتاز به وقلة تواجد السودانيين فيها عكس معسكرات الدول العربية التي يزدحم فيها البرنامج بالكثير من الزيارات والإحتفالات والتسوق الذي يأخذ وقتا كبيرا على حساب البرنامج الإعدادي.
من جهة أخرى سيجد المريخ فرصة كبيرة للتباري مع عدد من الأندية الكينية لأن الدوري الكيني يبدأ في شهر يناير وكثير من الفرق تحتاج لمباريات إعدادية حتى تجهز نجومها بإحتكاك حقيقي للتنافس المحلي.
نجوم المنتحب يلحقوا بالمعسكر عقب الفراغ من المنتخب 
سيلتحق نجوم المريخ للمنتخب القومي بالمعسكر الإعدادي عقب الفراغ من مباريات المنتخب الوطني الذي يشارك في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية وفي حالة خروجه من الدور الأول فإن لاعبي المريخ سيغيبوا لمدة اسبوعين عن الإعداد وبالتالي فإن الجهاز الفني مطالب بوضع إستراتيجية تجعلهم في الفورمة المطلوبة حتى يلحقوا بالبرنامج الإعدادي بعد أن ينالوا قسطا من الراحة.
نجوم المريخ يتجمعوا في الحادي عشر من يناير 
أخطر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بعد التشاور مع الجهاز الفني كل لاعبي الفريق بالحضور قبل أو يوم 11 يناير وذلك لبداية إجراءات المعسكر من كشف طبي وتحضيرات للسفر الى كينيا وقد شدد مجلس الإدارة على جميع اللاعبين بالحضور في الزمان المحدد وقام المكتب التنفيذي بإخطار كل اللاعبين الأجانب بالموعد عدا اللاعب ماتيابا الذي سيحضرمبكرا حتى يوقع في كشوفات الفريق بالإتحاد العام التوقيع النهائي بعد أن وصلت بطاقة نقله الدولية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وقع الكابتن حسام البدري المدير الفني السابق للمريخ على عقود تدريبه لنادي إنبي المصري لمدة موسمين بدلا من المدرب مختار مختار الذي تمت إقالته عقب التعادل مع طلائع الجيش بالدوري المصرى الممتاز.
وعقد مجلس إدارة إنبي المصرى مقارنة بين البدري صاحب التتويج بالدوري السوداني وحسام حسن المدرب المصرى السابق للزمالك والإسماعيلي لكن خبرة الأول رجحت كفته على حساب عميد لاعبي العالم السابق.
وكانت تقارير صحفية قد اشارت مؤخرا بان القرار الذى اتخذه نادي انبي بإقالة مدير الكرة علاء عبدالصادق جاء بناءا على توصية من حسام البدري.
وحول هذه التقارير رد البدري: "من العيب أن يتردد هذا الكلام الغير صحيح بالمرة وأؤكد بان ادارة نادى انبي بدأت التفاوض معي عقب صدور قرار اقالة جهاز مختار مختار وليس قبله." 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حروف كروية
عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق 

سلم لسانك استاذ حسين خوجلي

عندما طالبت بفتح ملف تحقيق مع الذين مثلوا بالسودان وتلاعبوا بسمعته داخل وخارج ملاعب دورة الالعاب العربية كنت اعلم تماما ومن خلال التجارب السابقة وعلي راسها مشاركتنا في دورة الالعاب الماضية 2007 بمصر ودورة الالعاب الافريقيه الاخيرة بموزمبيق بل منذ حادثة سباح عطبرة في دورة الالعاب الاولمبية 2000 بسدني كنت اعلم انني اطالب بالمستحيل وكمن يؤذن بمالطا كما يقول المثل لان الذين يفترض ان يحققوا في هذه التجاوزات هم يمثلون القاضي والجلاد بل والمجرم وسيمر ماحدث في الدوحة مرور الكرام .
ورغم ذلك كنت امني نفسي بان يصحوا ضمير من تسببوا في هذه المهزلة من الجيش الجرار من الاداريين الذي ضمته بعثة النكسة ويعترفوا بالاخطاء التي تسببوا فيها بداية بمدير الرياضة الذي مازال متواجدا بالدوحة او من رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية او من رئيس البعثة بل كنت اتوقع ان اسمع صدور قرار من المسئولين في بلادي بتكوين لجنة محاسبة بعد ان كشف الاعلام بمختلف تخصصاته حجم الجريمة ولكن للاسف اطل علينا رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية ورئيس اتحاد الرماية ورئيس البعثة ليخلقوا مبررات ويؤكدوا براءتهم ولكنهم في كل القنوات والاذاعات التي استضيفوا فيها تاكد لكل الناس ان اقل مايفترض عليهم هو تقديم الاستقالة او صدور قرار بالعزل.
منيت نفسي بان تعترف وزارة الشباب والرياضة بحجم الاخطاء التي ارتكيبت بحق الوطن وهي توافق علي مشاركة مناشط غير مؤهلة بل وكأن لاعبيها لم يمارسوا اللعبة الا في هذه الدورة ولكن بعد استماعي لحديث الاستاذ عبد الهادي محمد خير وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة امس الاول من خلال حلقة في برنامج الجماهير بقناة ام درمان والذي يقدمه الزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي واستضاف فيه السيد عبد الرحمن السلاوي رئيس بعثة االسودان والزميل ياسر المنا رئيس تحرير صحيفة الزعيم تاكد لي تماما اننا في وطن بلاوجيع وكما قلت من قبل وكررت في هذه المساحة ان قوس الرياضة لم يعط لبارئئه فان كان هذا هو فهم الوكيل فمن البديهي ان تنهار الرياضة.
ونجد انفسنا احيانا نشفق علي المسئولين في الوزارة ونجد لهم العذر لانهم ينطبق عليهم مقولة فاقد الشئ لايعطيه فهم الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب لانهم ضحية ترضيات سياسية بعد ان اصبحت هذه الوزارة حقل تجارب لوزراء لاعلاقة لهم بالرياضة باستثناء اللواء ابراهيم نايل والاستاذ حسن رزق رغم ان وزارة الشباب والرياضة يفترض ان تكون اهم الوزارت لانها تهتم بخلق حاضر ومستقبل الامة والذين تولوا قيادة اللجنة الاولمبية واغلب الاتحادات الرياضية جاءوا عبر جمعيات عمومية مبرمجة ولاعلاقة لهم بالرياضة وكان الضحية كفاءت وقيادت وعقوول سطرت تاريخ الوطن وفرضت نفسها حتي علي المستوي الدولي وماحدث في دورة الالعاب هوثمار التغول علي الرياضة .
كنت اتوقع ان يعترف الاستاذ عبد الهادي بخطأ قرار مشاركة كل المناشط وان يعلن فتح ملف والوقوف علي السلبيات التي صاحبت مشاركتنا في دورة الالعاب ولكنه حمل المسئوليه للاتحادات علما بان هذه الاتحادات لاتجد اي دعم من الوزارة التي تصرف كل ميزانياتها في سفر وفودها خارج السودان دون تحقيق اي انجاز واقامة مؤتمرات تصرف فيها المليارات ترفع توصياتها وقبل ان يجف حبرها يعقد مؤتمر اخر وقد ضحكت والله وسيادته يعلن عن قيام مؤتمر لوزراء الشباب والرياضة بالولايات والكل يعلم ان ها العام شهد اكثر من مؤتمر للوزراء اخره في مدني وقبله كوستي ونفس التوصيات ولكن يبدو ان القصد اتاحة الفرصة للوزراء الجدد للتلاقي ونيل نصيبهم من النثريات وفتح بند جديد من الصرف.
وقد حاولت امس الاول وانا استمع واشاهد الحلقة الاتصال ولكن كانت سعادتي كبيرة بالمداخلة العظيمة للاستاذ حسين خوجلي التي عبر فيها بصدق باسم كل اهل السودان الغيورين علي سمعته وقال الحقيقة عله يجد اذنا صاغية وقد شعرت لانه اشفي غليلي وغليل كل قبيلة الرياضة وبالفعل اننا نحتاج الي قرار يعيد للرياضة هيبتها ويبعد عنها كل (البروس) الذي نبت في ارضها الطاهرة فاصابها بالمرض وافسد ثمارها
وتاكد اننا في وطن بلاوجيع حقيقية .
سلم لسانك استاذنا حسين خوجلي وتحية للزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي علي هذا العمل في حلقة متميزة نتمني ان يبقي الملف مفتوحا علنا نجد اذنا صاغية وعشمنا في البرلمانٍ .
حروف خاصة
قال السيد السلاوي ان كل اداري تسلم مائتي دولار امريكي نثرية واللاعب مائة دولار والسؤال هل هناك اداري واحد يستحق دولار واحد زكنت اتوقع ان يساله الزميل عوض الجيد عن عدد الاداريين حتي يضع اي شخص يديه علي راسه ولانريد ان نسال عن الدور الذي قاموا به ..
نعلم ان كل القيادات الادارية سافرت علي تذكرة درجة اولي واجبر اللاعبين علي السفر عبر طيران دبي عبر رحلة زادت عن تاعشر ساعات بينما سافر اغلب الاداريين علي القطرية في رحلة ثلاث ساعات فقط .
بعثة فقدت الانضباط داخل وخارج الملاعب ويكفي حالة طرد للاعب في مبارياتنا الثلاث لمنتخب القدم وطرد المدرب ومساعده ولاعب في مباراة .
المظهر العام لايختلف عن النتائج خاصة داخل القرية الاولمبيه كانت البعثة السودانية الوحدية الغير ملتزمة بلبس موحد ومنهم من كان يتجول بالعراقي و(السفنجة) مع كيس الصعوط وارد الفاشر .
وكانت بعثتنا الوحيدة التي اشتكي منها مسئئولي المطاعم بالقرية لدم الالتزام بالحضور الجماعي واحترام المواعيد.
ماخفي اعظم.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 

على مجلس المريخ ان لايذل نفسه !

مرة اخرى نرجو من مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ ان لايشغل نفسه بقرارات اللجنة المنظمة حول ابعاد المريخ عن بطولة كاس السودان القادمة وعليه ان يركز عمله فيما يخص فريق الكرة واعداده والترتيبات الخاصة بمعسكر كينيا لان ذلك افضل بكثير من اعطاء قيمة واهمية للقرارات السافرة التى تصدرها لجنة مجدى شمس الدين حتى وان كانت تخالف كل القوانين واللوائح كما جاء فى قرار لجنة الاستئنافات الذى كشف عن جهل القائمين على امر اللجنة وعدائهم غير المبرر للمريخ وجماهيره وهو موقف لن يتغير او يتبدل الا بعدما يعرفوا قيمة المريخ ومكانته وتاثيره المباشر على ابعاده عن بطولة كاس السودان , ونعيد ونكرر ماذكرناه سابقا بان الخاسر الاكبر من ابعاد المريخ هى خزينة الاتحاد العام ولجنته المنظمة التى نؤكد بانها ستكتشف قريب جدا خطئها الفادح بابعاد المريخ وجماهيره عن بطولة لايمكن ان تحقق ذرة من النجاح اذا لم يتنافس على لقبها الناديان الكبيران وهى تعانى اصلا ضعفا فى تصفياتها التمهيدية التى لاتحظى بالرعاية او الاهتمام الاعلامى مثل بطولة الدورى الممتاز ,, ولهذا نرجو من مجلس المريخ ان يتمسك بقراره الذى اعلنه رئيسه جمال الوالى امام جماهير النادى بالانسحاب من المباراة النهائية وتنفيذ قرار المجلس السابق فى اخر اجتماع له والذى كان قد رحب فيه بعقوبات اللجنة المنظمة وشدد على قرار ابعاده من بطولة كاس السودان القادمة واعيد هنا نص القرار الذى صدر ضمن قرارات اخرى لمجلس الادارة حيث جاء فيه ( رحب مجلس المريخ بقرار الإتحاد بمنح كأس السودان لنادي الهلال وبالعقوبة الصادرة من اللجنة المنظمة بحرمان المريخ من المشاركة في كاس السودان النسخة المقبلة ويطالب مجلس المريخ الاتحاد العام بتشديد عقوبة الحرمــــان ووافق المجلس علي خصم العقوبة المالية من مديونية المريخ طرف الاتحاد العام) هذا نص ماصدر من المجلس السابق بتوقيع الامين العام السابق الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش !! رغم اننا فوجئنا لاحقا بالاستئناف الذى قدمه المجلس ذاته ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة !! 
اعتقد من الافضل لمجلس الادارة ان يثبت على موقفه ولايدخل فى اى معارك لافائدة منها مع الاتحاد العام ومسؤوليه الذين ثبت بالدليل القاطع عدائهم واستهدافهم للمريخ ولاسيبل لمواجهة هذا العداء والتصدى له الا بمثل هذه المواقف القوية التى تشبه المريخ وتجد التأييد الواسع من جماهيره التى يعلم الاخ مجدى واعضاء لجنته غير العادلة انهم مهما حاولوا الاستمرار والتمادى فى الاستفزاز والاستخفاف بهذه القاعدة العريضة بالاكاذيب والاباطيل التى تصدر منهم مثل ماجاء فى تبريرهم المضحك والمحزن على نكتة ( الخطأ المطبعى ) فى قرارهم الذى رفضته لجنة الاستئناف فانهم لن يستطيعوا ان يضعفوا موقف النادى او يؤثروا على قراره طالما انهم يلبسون الحق ثوب الباطل ,, فالمريخ لم ينسحب من المباراة النهائية لكاس السودان الا ردا على الموقف المخزى للمسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام عندما تنكروا لقرارهم غير المكتوب بتأجيل النهائى بالاتفاق مع رئيس نادى الهلال وليس لاى سبب اخر فى الوقت الذى يعلم فيه الجميع مدى جاهزية المريخ الفنية والمعنوية لتلك المباراة وهو المتصدر والفائز على جميع الاندية بجدارة وبالتالى تصبح اى محاولة من المجلس الحالى للبحث عن وسيلة للعودة من جديد للمشاركة فى بطولة كاس السودان القادمة حتى لو كان من منطلق قانونى بحت هى مجرد اضعاف لموقف المريخ الذى اتخذه بمحض ارادته وبتأييد واسع من جماهيره واعلامه , كما ان الاسباب والدوافع التى اضطرته لاتخاذ هذا الموقف بالانسحاب من المباراة النهائية لازالت قائمة وتتمثل فى هذا العداء الذى ظهر من جديد من خلال رد اللجنة المنظمة على قرار لجنة الاستئنافات , فمن مصلحة المريخ ان يتمسك بموقفه ويسفه قرار اللجنة المنظمة طالما ان روح العداء لازالت هى المسيطرة على عقلية من يديرون هذا الاتحاد ,, ومرة اخرى نطالب الاخوة فى مجلس الادارة بان لايقدموا جماهير المريخ على طبق من ذهب لهذا الاتحاد الفاشل لانجاح بطولة كاس السودان بل علي المجلس ان يستخدم الجماهير كسلاح يقاتل به هذا الاتحاد كما تفعل الاندية الجماهيرية فى العالم من حولنا ! 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هجمات مرتدة


عمر عطية 


المطلوب من وزير الشباب والرياضة الجديد


* اسندت مهمة وزير وزارة الشباب والرياضة الي الأستاذ الفاتح تاج السر خلفا لحاج ماجد سوار ووجد امامه العديد من الملفات الساخنة التي تحتاج الي الحسم العاجل .


*هناك الكثير من المشاكل والقضايا التي تحتاج الي تدخل جراحي سريع لإستئصالها من جذورها فإذا خطط الوزير الجديد بطريقة سليمة سينجح ويكون افضل من اقرانه الذين سبقوه .


*للأسف الشديد كل الوزراء الذين تسلموا حقيبة الوزارة لم يفعلوا شيئا حيال المشاكل الرياضية المزمنة ولم ينفذوا ماجاء في مؤتمر وزراء الشباب الرياضة الذي انعقد في الخرطوم منذ فترة طويلة ولو تم تنفيذ منه اليسير لما تردت الوزارة بهذا الشكل .


*إن وزارة الشباب والرياضة لاتقل أهمية عن وزارة الخارجية ولديها دور دبلوماسي كبير في تحقيق التواصل مع الدول والشعوب ويجب علينا أن نعي ذلك جيدا اذا أردنا أن نذهب الي الامام .


*الخطوة الأولي لسعادة الوزير أن يتحسس طريق من سبقوه وأن يقف علي سلبياتهم ليتلافيها مستقبلا وأن يرتب البيت من الداخل و يبدأ من حيث أنتهي سوار.


*ينبغي علي الوزير الجديد أن يتحري أسباب النجاح و أن يستعين باصحاب الرأي والفكر وأن يطوف علي الأندية والأتحادات المختلفة ليعرف مشاكلهم ليساهم في وضع الحلول المناسبة لها .


*نتمني من الوزير تاج السر أن يقوم بالتخطيط السليم وأن يعمل علي حل مشاكل الرياضة المتمثلة في قضايا التحكيم والإعتداء علي الميادين الي جانب الإنتهاء من ملف المدينة الرياضية .


*ماحدث في قطر من مأسي وفضائح ينبغي أن يكون بداية العلاج بعد الإحباط الكبير الذي عم الشارع الرياضي للفشل الزريع الذي صاحب المناشط وينبغي أن يكون ذلك نقطة الإنطلاق الحقيقية لتصحيح المسار .


خرمجة اللجنة المنظمة


*تشعبت قضية المريخ مع اللجنة المنظمة في كأس السودان بعد أن كسب الجولة لصالحه بحكم واضح وبين من لجنة الإ سئتنافات .


*جاء مجدي وزمرته ببدعة جديدة بان هناك خطأ مطبعي في الخطاب الصادر من اللجنة التي استندت في قرارها علي المادة 37 (ب) إلا ان الخطاب الصادر كتب عليه عن طريق الخطأ المادة 37 (ج) .


*واصل الاتحاد العام ترصد واستهداف الاحمر وعلي مجلس المريخ السير قدما في قضيته ومحاربة هذا الاتحاد الفاشل من اجل اعادة حقوقه المسلوبة .


*الكل يعلم أن بطولة كأس السودان بطولة ميتة وضعيفة وأن المريخ لعب دورا كبيرا في إنجاحها وإعادة الروح فيها .


أخر هجمة


*علي المجلس الجديد بقيادة الرجل القوي عصام الحاج أن يعلن مقاطعته النهائية لهذه البطولة والتي لاتسمن ولاتغني من جوع حتي يجعلها الإتحاد حصريا للأزرق ليتفرغ المريخ بطل الدوري الممتاز لبطولته المحببة .


وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قطوف 

ابراهيم باترا


ما يحتاجه مريخ 2012 ..!!


كانت بداية المريخ في عام 2011 مزيج بين النجاح والفشل وخليط بين (الحلو والمر) ، وبالحسابات فأن المريخ نجح في الامتار الاخيرة من الموسم الرياضي المنصرم باستعادة تاج الممتاز رغم وجود (متاريس) و (اشواك) في طريق الفريق الاحمر ..!!


بدأت الفرقة الحمراء البطولة الافريقية بمواجهة انتر كلوب الانغولي وبفوز كبير بهدفين دون رد مع ضياع فرص كانت كفيلة بتأهل الفريق مباشرة الى دور الستة عشر من (الشامبيونز ليغ) الافريقي ولكن حدث ما لم يتوقعه اكثر المتشائمين وخرج المريخ وترقى الانتر الى دور الستة عشر وخرج لاحقاً لأنه لم يكن يستحق الوصول الى هذه المرحلة اصلاً ..!!


توقع الكثيرين ان يلقي الخروج المبكر من البطولة الافريقية بظلال سالبة على المارد الاحمر وتخوفنا من فقدان الممتاز ولكن الفرسان كانوا في الموعد وضربوا الجميع بدون استثناء وكان ختام موسم 2011 ختامه مسك ..!!


ولأت تحديات موسم 2012 اكبر فمن الافضل ان تكون البداية من المحطة الاولى او (الصفر) للوصول الى تطلعات واحلام شعب المريخ في العام المقبل .. ومعالجة السلبيات اولى الخطوات نحو تحقيق المنى ..!!


تنظيم المعسكرات ، التعامل مع اللاعبين بلائحة قانونية واضحة ، الاعداد النموذجي والامثل لتخطي العقبات التي تنتظر المارد الاحمر – وتواجد مدرب في قامة هيرون سيسهل مهمة شعب المريخ لتحقيق الطموحات ..!!


في كل موسم نبدأ باحلام (وردية) ويكون التفاؤل اكثر من العمل لتكون النتائج عكسية في بعض الاحيان وتكون الصدمة حاضرة وكبيرة .. فلنبدأ في الموسم المقبل بواقعية ونضع برامجنا خطوة – خطوة – لنصل لهدفنا بسهولة ..!!


وفريق الكرة الاحمر يحتاج لعمل كبير وكبير جداً ليصل لمرحلة المنافسة على الالقاب القارية والامكانات متوفرة .. فعلينا ان نعمل ونزيد في العمل ..!!


ووجود العقيد صديق علي صالح مديراً للكرة في الفترة المقبلة يجعلنا نتفاءل بعمل منظم في دائرة الكرة الحمراء .. صديق رجل خبير وصاحب جهد كبير ويعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الفريق لذلك نتوقع له نجاح منقطع النظير ..!!


مرحباً بالديسكو ..!!


نرحب بقائد المريخ السابق ونجمه الذهبي الكابتن ابراهيم حسين الذي تم تعيينه مدرباً عام للفرقة الحمر وهو مدرب غني عن التعريف وصاحب فكر تدريبي وسيرة تدريبية ممتازة نتمنى له التوفيق ..!!


ونشكر الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام السابق والذي حقق نجاح كبير مع الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم المنصرم ونتمنى لجبرة التوفيق في مشواره المقبل في عالم التدريب ..!!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*صيحة 


موسي مصطفي 


سبق السيف العزل!!


· رضينا ام ابينا اصبح ابراهومة امرا واقعا بالمريخ مدربا معاونا لريكاردو في وقت كان على المجلس ان لا يتعجل خاصة ان ابراهومة لم يكتسب الخبرات التي تجعلنا نلهث خلفه!!


· تعيين ابراهومة ما هو الا تطبيق لسياسة قسمة الكعكة او نقل برنامج انتخابي تنازل فيه ابراهومة عن الترشح مقابل تعيينه مدربا عاما بالمريخ!!


· مجلس المريخ يبعد مساعد المدرب و المدرب الذي حقق النجاحات وهو جبرة ويستعين بالمدرب الافشل في تاريخ المريخ (ابراهومة) وهي ذات الطريقة التي شطب بها اللاعب الدافي ليستعين بمن هو اضعف وهو اللاعب اليوغندي مايك!!


· لو جاملنا فعلا في المريخ تكون كارثة وما يحدث اخي جمال جد انه محزن ومؤسف ومقلق ولن ننام ولن تنام حتى نهاية الموسم الجديد!!


· المريخ اصبح مخييف من الان .. به الحضري ..ابراهومة ..!!


· ان كان المريخاب قد سعدوا باقصاء ابوجريشة فانهم شربوا المقلب بعودة ابراهومة وهو نسخة كربونية من كابيلا!!


· ابراهومة مؤسس لحكايات الشلليات وهو راعيها الاول ومؤسسها منذ ان كان لاعبا بالمريخ ولان المريخ يهمنا .. نحزن لهزيمته ونفرح لانتصاراته لذلك طالبنا الاخ جمال بان يأخذ النصيحة من افواه الحكماء 


· لا عداء لنا مع كابتن ابراهومة .. فهو اخ وصديق شاركناه في كل مناسباته الخاصة والعامة وحتى اخر عناقيده حينما اطل على الدنيا الجميلة ولكن المريخ خط احمر سادتي ..!!


· نختلف ونتفق فيه ولا نجامل على الاطلاق..!!


· نخشي ان يواجه ريكاردو مشاكل كبيرة بسبب وجود ابراهومة معه كما حدث لبرانكو الذي انهزم بثلاثية من الهلال وكانت نهايته مأساوية!!


· ابراهومة الذي نعرفه عن قرب ونحفظه عن ظهر قلب ينصب نفسه طبيبا .. مديرا فنيا .. رئيس نادي ..فهو (مركب مكنة كل شيء)


· وهذا في حد ذاته مضر لانه تجده في مليون حتة!!


· حد يراهن ...؟ ريكاردو سيستقيل في النصف الاول من الموسم!!!


· اجبرنا الاخ الفريق عبد الله على تقبل الامر بعد ان سبق السيف العزل ولكنا نذكره حتى لا يبكي على اللبن المسكوب ان ابراهومة سيجعلنا في المريخ ندفع الثمن غاليا!!


· ابراهومة اخي الفريق عبد الله لم ينزع بعد جلباب كابتنية المريخ واللاعب الجاهيري ولا زال يعيش هذا الدور وهو يستمتع بهتاف الجماهير !!


· لو لم يتخلي ابراهومة عن هذا الجلباب صدقني اخي جمال سندفع الفاتورة .. لان ابراهومة يتعالي على اللاعبين الذين يشرف على تدريبهم ويتعامل معهم بطريقة لا تليق بمربي وابنه اللاعب!!


· لو لم يتقمص كابتن ابراهومة دور المربي الفاضل والمدرب الجليل فانه لن يحقق النجاح بل سيعكر الاجواء للمدرب البرازيلي ويجعل من الجهاز الفني خميرة عكننة!!


· وحتى لا نقول الرماد كال حماد على ابراهومة الاستفادة من تجاربه السابقة والاتيان بوجه جديد وفصل ابراهومة اللاعب الجماهيري عن ابراهومة المدرب!!


· اخي ابراهومة ما كتبته هنا وصية من اخي لصديق عزيز لان تقدمك يهمنا ونجاح المريخ واحراز البطولات هو همنا وغايتنا لان المريخ يخسر ما يفوق الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ(10) مليون دولار في الموسم كي يفرح انصاره .. فارجوك اخي ابراهومة ان لا تضييع جهد الرجال وعرق اللاعبين وما يدفعه الجمهور من لقمة العيش وكيس الخضار وحق حبوب الضغط والسكري!!


· يجب ان تغيير من مفهومك في التعامل اخي ابراهومة بالمريخ لا لشي سوي عشان خاطر الغلابة الذين يدفعون من جيبهم الخاص حتى لا تري الدمع في عيونهم التي ما اعتادت طوال عشرة سنوات الا على الدموع فالامر اخي ابراهومة وجمال لا يحتمل دموع جديدة لان مسار الدمع قد اسخن الجفن وما عاد هناك سوي الدم كي ياخذ ماخذ الدمع!!


· هلا استجبت اخي ابراهومة وهنا نذكرك بان قد حصلت على امانة من امانات اهل المريخ ويجب ان تحافظ على تلك الامانة ونذكرك بقوله تعالي (إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَنْ يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا )صدق الله العظيم 


· اللهم فاشهد الا هل بلغت
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نجيب عبدالرحيم
[email protected]
أن فوكس
الرياضة المدرسية بداية التطوير
مشكلة الكرة السودانية لا تختزل بإجابة واحدة إنها مشكله متشعبة وتحتاج إلى تثقيف وتطوير لكي تنهض وتواكب الكرة الحديثة في تقديري أن المشكلة على وجه الخصوص تكمن في عدم الاهتمام بالنشء، وتحديدا المواهب الرياضية الموجودة في المدارس وإصابات اللاعبين الوطنيين، وتذبذب مستوياتهم بين فترة وأخرى، وقصر أعمار نجوميتهم في الملاعب، وضعف بنيتهم الجسمانية والقدرة على التحمل بالإضافة إلى افتقادهم أدوات الاحتراف. 
أنديتنا تعمل بنظام الهرم المقلوب فتكرس كل اهتماماتها بالفريق الأول وتهمل القاعدة التي تعتبر الأساس المتين والعامود الفقري للفريق وتصرف الملايين من أجل جلب اللاعبين الجاهزين من المحترفين والمحليين الذين يكلفون خزينة النادي أموال طائلة وفي النهاية تكون صفقات خاسرة ويكون مستوى اللاعب أقل من عادي ولا يرضي طموحات وتطلعات الفريق وجماهيره. 
لدينا مواهب كروية ولكننا دائما نتحدث عن تضاءل المواهب السودانية أو نقول قد انعدمت تماما والسبب هو عدم البحث عنهم والاستسلام لقول نضوب المواهب وفي الحقيقة المواهب موجودة في كل ولايات السودان سواء في المدارس أو الأحياء أو في أندية الظل فعندما نشاهد لقاء كروياً في أحد الأحياء أو المدارس ننبهر بالمهارة الكروية التي يملكها هؤلاء الشباب فاللاعبون الموهوبين موجدين وأفضل من بعض لاعبي الأندية المحترفين ولكن أين الكشافين الذين كانوا في الماضي يجوبون الملاعب الترابية والأزقة والأنشطة المدرسية بحثاً عن المواهب. 
الكرة السودانية تحتاج إلى البحث عن المواهب واكتشافهم ولذا يجب على الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم عمل شراكة مع وزارة التربية والتعليم والقطاع الخاص وعمل دورات تدريبية تحت إشراف الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم لتعزيز قدرات مدرسين التربية البدنية في المدارس على إنتقاء المواهب التي تبرز في المنافسات الداخلية للمدرسة وتكوين لجنة مشتركة بين الإتحاد ووزارة التعليم مهمتها بناء قاعدة بيانات للمواهب في كل مدارس السودان والتنسيق بين لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية واللجنة المشتركة على إيجاد ممولين للمشروع وتسليط الضوء عليه من وسائل الإعلام المختلفة على أهمية العناية بالمواهب وتوجيه إهتمام القطاع الخاص لدعم هذا الشريحة المهمة وهنا أقصد شركات الإتصالات والإلكترونيات والملابس والأدوات الرياضية والشبابية، وشركات الأغذية والمشروبات وشركات وصناعات الأدوات المدرسية التي يجب عليها أن تدعم هذه الشريحة التي تعتبر من الأهداف الرئيسة لمنتجاتها ومن المعروف إن الطلبة هم أكبر وأهم قاعدة رياضية في الهرم الرياضي.
الإهتمام بالناشئين هو خارطة الطريق للكرة السودانية فليس أفضل من الاهتمام بالنشء في المدارس لتطوير الكرة فهي البداية الصحيحة التي ينبغي أن نبدأ منها ونسعى لتطوير منافسات الدورات المدرسية التي كانت في السنوات الماضية وتحديداً في السبعينات والثمانينات قبل بداية الإحتراف الذي أصبح (انحراف) المنبع الحقيقي لاكتشاف النجوم ومستواها الفني لا يقل عن منافسات الدوري الممتاز من حيث الإثارة والفنيات والإبداع فكانت تغذي كل الأندية والمنتخبات الوطنية بالنجوم الذين يبرزون من خلال الدورات المدرسية التي كان لها جمهور كبير من ولايات السودان المختلفة الذين يحضرون بأعداد كبيرة لمؤازرة فرق مدارسهم المشاركة في الدورة وكان التنافس القوي بين مدارس مدني، مدرسة حنتوب الثانوية، مدرسة المؤتمر الثانوية ، مدرسة الهوارة الثانوية ومدارس العاصمة، مدرسة بحري الشعبية الثانوية ، مدرسة بيت الأمانة الثانوية، مدرسة محمد حسين الثانوية، وكانت كل وسائل الإعلام المختلفة في ذلك الوقت كانت حاضرة لتغطية الدورة التي أفرزت نجوم من العيار الثقيل قدموا إنجازات عديدة للكرة السودانية محليا وخارجياً ولا زالت بصماتهم حاضرة في الملاعب السودانية والإفريقية والعربية وعلى سبيل المثال لاعب الإتحاد مدني والمريخ الأمدرماتي والنصر الإماراتي معتصم محمود ( حموري الصغير) لاعب سانتوس والتضامن مدني وكابتن المريخ والفريق القومي المرحوم سامي عزالدين، كابتن الهلال والفريق القومي مصطفى النقر، لاعب الإتحاد مدني الدولي عادل أحمد البخيت ( القرد)، لاعب المريخ والهلال الدولي عبده الشيخ، لاعب جزيرة الفيل والمريخ الدولي الطاهر هواري، لاعب المريخ عبده ساتي، لاعب الإتحاد مدني مجاهد دفع الله ،لاعب الأهلي مدني والهلال الأمدرماني الدولي محمد محي الدين (الديبة)، لاعب الأهلي مدني ولاعب والهلال الأمدرماني حمد دفع الله، لاعب المريخ مدني والأهلي مدني والمريخ الأمدرماني عماد عبدالعزير كرار ( العمدة)، لاعب العامل البحرواي والهلال الأمدرماني الدولي المرحوم شيخ إدريس كباشي، حارس مرمى الموردة الدولي عوض دوكة, لاعب الاتحاد والأهلي مدني الدولي عثمان الله جابو، لاعب النيل مدني والهلال الأمدرماني الدولي المرحوم والي الدين محمد عبدالله، حارس المرمى التحرير البحرواي الدولي عبدالحميد كباشي، الساحر لاعب التضامن مدني والمريخ الأمدرماني، والمرحوم صلاح الأمين لاعب الأهلي مدني والمريخ الأمدرماني، لاعب الإتحاد والهلال الأمدرماني عصام كورنة، لاعب الهلال الأمدرماني الدولي عصام مصطفى (عمو)، لاعب المريخ عثمان شجر، لاعب الأهلي مدني والهلال الأمدرماني الخطيب، لاعب النيل مدني والسهم القضارف والمريخ الأمدرماني علي عبدالعزيز، لاعب الإتحاد مدني والمريخ الأمدرماني الدولي مرتضى قلة، لاعب الإتحاد مدني والمريخ الأمدرماني طارق تكل، لاعب الإنحاد مدني أزهري حمدين، حارس مرمى جزيرة الفيل مدني والهلال الأمدرماني الدولي أسامة عبدالرحيم، لاعب جزيرة الفيل والهلال الأمدرماني حمودي، لاعب الأهلي مدني والهلال الأمدرماني الدولي عصام غانا، لاعب التضامن والأهلي مدني عادل الريح، لاعب النجوم والهلال الأمدرماني الدولي مصطفى أبو زعبل.
هذه الكوكبة من النجوم سطعت من خلال الدورات المدرسية التي كانت عبارة عن منافسات دولية وكانوا خير معين للكرة السودانية ونقول لهم الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية ونسأل الله العظيم الرحمة والمغفرة والرحمة للأموات منهم. 
يجب على وزارة الشباب والرياضة والإتحاد العام لكرة القدم بعد السقوط المرير للرياضة السودانية في دورة الألعاب العربية في دوحة العرب الإهتمام الكبير بهذه الشريحة المهمة في المدارس كما يجب على وسائل الإعلام الرياضي فرد مساحات كبيرة للنشاط الرياضي المدرسي وأن يكون بعيداً عن النظرة العاطفية والضجيج والتهويل والمهاترات التي أصبحت ديدن الصحافة الرياضية كما نقرأ ونسمع ونشاهد في أجهزتنا الإعلامية نجد أنها لم تحقق أي نتائج إيجابية ولذا يجب أن ينظر الإعلام إلى الأمور بشكل عقلاني ويعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء والتقييم الصحيح لواقعنا الرياضي لأنه شريك فاعل مع الآلية التنفيذية التي تقود اللعبة في وضع الإستراتيجيات والخطط والبرامج والأهداف والطروحات والرؤى التي يسعى إليها لتتسق مع الواقع التنموي والتحديثي للفضاء الرياضي والاجتماعي بدون هذه المشاركة وهذا التفاعل نكون قد ضلينا السير الصحيح في طريق التنمية والتحديث والتطوير والتثقيف الرياضي وتحقيق الطموحات والانتصارات التي أصبحت عصية علينا. 
يا ترى هل سنشاهد في المرحلة القادمة الإعلام الرياضي شريك إيجابي في دعم المسيرة الرياضية من خلال الأنشطة المدرسة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صباحك خير ياشيخ طارق
وحقيقه لي غيبه من شراب قهوة
الصباح معاك...اتمني ان تكون والاسره بخير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

صباحك خير ياشيخ طارق
وحقيقه لي غيبه من شراب قهوة
الصباح معاك...اتمني ان تكون والاسره بخير




تسلم يا ياسر تحياتي 
ارجو ان يكون على والاسرة الكريمة بخير 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جمّل الله دنياك بالمحبة والرضوان الاخ الكريم طارق حامد ندعو لكم دائما بموفور الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

جمّل الله دنياك بالمحبة والرضوان الاخ الكريم طارق حامد ندعو لكم دائما بموفور الصحة والعافية



ولك مثلها استاذ ابراهيم تحياتي واشواقي لشخصكم الكريم 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*شباب ذيي الورد
صباحاتكم بيض
ياسر 66 وطارق حامد
ارموووو قدااااااااااام

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
شمس الحق 
هيثم محمد علي
كاس ولى العهد ذهبت لمن يستحق ..
الخميس 29 ديسمبر 2011 م

ماذالت اجواء الاحتفالات تسيطر على الحدث بالكويت السعيد احتفاء بتتويج الذعيم الكويتى النادى العربى واعتلاءه لمنصات التتويج بعد طول غياب دام اربع اعوام والعشره العجاف لغياب بطولة الدورى الكويتى عن حى المنصورية وقلعة العرباوية ليجئ التتويج امس الاول بعد التفوق على الملكى العنيد وغريمه ونده اللدود القادسية بعد ان ابتسمت ركلات الترجيح للاعصار الاخضر واستبسل خالد الرشيدى تحت الثلاثة خشبات وزاد عن مرماه وتمكن عن صد احدى ركلات الترجيح ليبدد بدر المطوع امال القدساوية وينجح ابن عاصمة الثوار الليبية طرابلس محمد زعبية فى قيادة الاخضر لمنصة التتويج ومعانقة الذهب بكاس ولى العهد المفدى الشيخ نواف الاحمد الصباح ويا لها من بطولة ومن عودة ومن فرحة ومن تتويج بالاميرة الغالية والتى استقر بها المقام بالمنصورية وفى قلعة الكاسات العرباوية واعلنت عن صدارة وتتويج العرباوية بالزعامة واللقب الثالث والخمسين على زمة ابو عبد العزيز (عادل ناصر الخليفة ) والذى اعلن انتزاع فريقه وناديه بالزعامة الخليجية متفوقا على الزعيم السعودى ببطولة والذى له 52 بطولة ..

هذا التتويج وهذه البطولة الغالية والتى تحمل اسم ولى العهد الامين والتى اعطت العرباوية الزعامة الخليجية نحسب با نها جاءت نتيجة تخطيط كبير ودعم متواصل من بانى نهضة العرباوية القائد والرئيس جمال الكاظمى والذى اعطى ولم يستبقى شيئا بجانب رفقاه الاماجد بدر المخلوف وعبد الرازق المضف وخالد عبدالصمد وسامى الحشاش وابو عبد العزيز عادل ناصر خليفة وجواد مقيصيد واحمد سيد جواد وبدر يوعباس واحمدالحمدان وصالح عاشور وعادل صفر .. ومن قبل ومن بعد لصانع الانجاز البرتقالى راماو وطاقمه المعاون ونجوم الزعيم بقيادة خالد الرشيدى ومحمد جراق وعلى مقيصيد ومحمد زعبية ومحمد الرشيدى وخالد خلف ومهندس الوسط العرباوى طلال نايف والبديل الناجح حسين الموسوى ...

وايضا لعب الاعصار الاخضر زلزال الملاعب جمهور النادى العربى دور كبير فى عودة الزعيم لمنصات التتويج بالدعم والحضور المتواصل فى التحضيرات والمباريات وجولة مسك الختام بالحضور الكبير والهدير والتشجيع المتواصل الذى هذا ارجاء واركان ملعب العميد وقاد الزعيم لمنصات التتويج .

وبالامس كنا حضورا بقلعة العرباوية بدعوة من الاخ الصديق المسئول الاعلامى عادل صفر فى احتفائية التتويج بالكاس الغالية بمكتب الرئيس جمال الكاظمى وتشرفنا بى تقديم التهنئة له انا والصديق الحبيب ابن شبشة البار بكرى حسن بشير والذى اذهل بمراسم التتويج ووقفنا وتحدثنا مع اصحاب الانجاز بقيادة جمال الكاظمى ومشرف النشاط الرياضى عادل صفر ووثقنا لهذا الانتصار والتتويج وسط ترحيب حار وكرم حاتمى من العرباوية .

وفى النهاية تبقى الكلمة بان العرباوية استحقوا الانتصار والتتويج بالكاس الغالية مع احترامنا للملكى القادسية ولكن الاعصار الاخضر كان قويا وجارفا وانتزع الكاس الغالية وان البطولة ذهبت لم يستحق ويبقى التحدى والمشوار طويل فى بطولة الدورى وكاس الامير والطولة الخليجية ومواصلة الاعصار الاخضر بهذه الروح وهذه القوة ونسال الله ان يديم لهم الافراح والانتصارات ..

شعاع اخير ..

مبروك للذعيم البطولة ذهبت لم يستحق ..



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*زووم
ابوعاقلة محمد احمد
قصة التصنيف العالمي..!

ما يزال البعض من انصار ثنائي القمة ينسب التصنيف الشهري والسنوي للأندية للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، في الوقت الذي كان فيه ذلك التصنيف من مبتدعات الإتحاد الدولي للإحصاء الرياضي وقد سبقني العديد من الزملاء في توضيح ذلك ولكن الخلط ما يزال مستمراً، والاهم الآن أن خبراً ورد في أكثر من وسيلة إعلامية بأن المريخ قد احتل المركز الثاني عربياً وأفريقياً، وفي الحقيقة لم نعرف من أين أتوا بهذا الخبر لأنه لا أساس له من الصحة ومن يريد التأكد من ذلك فعليه زيارة موقع الإتحاد الدولي للإحصاء الرياضي ليتأكد أن ترتيب المريخ هو (281) بالإشتراك مع أولسان الكوري بعد أن جمع كل منهما 72 نقطة، وفي اعتقادي أن المريخ نادٍ كبير ورائد ولا يحتاج مطلقاً لتلفيق الأخبار من أجل رفع أسهمه المحلية والعالمية، وحتى في ترتيبه المتأخر هذا ضمن الأربعمائة نادي تفوق على أسماء كبيرة تنفق أعلى منه مثل: ريال سرقسطه وأستون فيلا وسيسكا صوفيا البلغاري وكاشيوا ريسول بطل اليابان وممثلها في كأس العالم للأندية وجنوه وبوردو من إيطاليا وفرنسا والرجاء البيضاوي وديبورتيفو كالي الكولمبي وبولتون الإنجليزيوالقادسيه الكويتي بينما جاء مازيمبي الذي وضعه الخبر أمام المريخ في الترتيب الأفريقي خلف المريخ وفي المركز (342) وهو ما يؤكد ان الخبر مجهول المصدر زرع لإثارة الجدل بين أنصار الفريقين مستغلاً أنهما لا يتفقان أصلاً على أفضلية أي منهما على الآخر حتى لو وضع التصنيف العالمي أحدهما في قمة الترتيب والآخر في قاعه، طالما ان هنالك إعلام وأقلام تساعد على مبدأ تبخيس الآخر.
هذا التصنيف يقوم على عدد المباريات التي يلعبها الفريق والإنتصارات والبطولات التي يشارك فيها على المستوى الخارجي، وإذا جاء الهلال السوداني مثلاً في المركز الاول أفريقياً وعربياً، فهذا لا يعني أنه أفضل من نادي أولمبيك مرسيليا أو بالميراس وسانتوس البرازيليين، وإذا جاء المريخ في المركز الثاني فذلك لايعني بالقطع أنه أفضل من يوكوهاما الياباني وأقوى من توتنهام الإنجليزي، فالمسألة لم تحتوي بأي حال مقارنات مباشرة بين هذه الفرق وإنما هو تقييم مستقل بالنقاط، ما يعني أن لا شيء يمنعنا من الهزيمة بالسبعات والعشرات إذا واجهنا متذيل الدوري الإنجليزي أو البرازيلي لأننا في أفريقيا والمنطقة العربية.. وما هذا الترتيب إلا ما يشبه (الطشاش في بلد العمي).
شماعة موظفي الإتحاد العام
لم يجد الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين كعادته الشجاعة الكافية للإعتراف بخطأ الإتحاد في حيثيات العقوبة التي فرضها على المريخ في حادثة كأس السودان، بعد أن ورد خطأ في المادة القانونية التي استندوا عليها لمعاقبة الفريق، فقال أن ما حدث كان عبارة عن خطأ مطبعي يعود للموظفين، وذلك بعد أن ضغط المريخ في هذا الإتجاه ولاحق الإتحاد قبل أن يحاصره في مساحة ضيقة رأى مجدي أن يهرب منها بهذا التصريح المضحك، ولكن هنالك أندية كثيرة تتعرض للظلم المشابه من الإتحاد، ورغم أنهم مخطئون في حقها إلا أنهم يكابرون في الظلم ويقهرونها لتعود منكسرة إلى قواعدها، والقانون لم يهزمها بطبيعة الحال، ولكن الإتحاد الجائر يظلمها ويعتمد في كل ذلك على (الحنك).. وآخر دليل على تعدد معايير الإتحاد ومكاييله عندما أصدر قراره بإعادة نجم الميرغني المعروف أتاك لوال إلى ناديه بعد أن كان قد تعاقد مع هلال الساحل في ظل وجود عقد بينه والميرغني، ولم يفت الإتحاد نفسه في عدد آخر من اللاعبين كانوا قد هربوا من الميرغني ووقعوا لأندية اخرى على ضوء فتوى فطيرة من الإتحاد نفسه متجاهلاً العقد الذي بينهم ونادي الميرغني.
موظف الإتحاد المسؤول عن كتابة الخطابات على الكمبيوتر هو الآخر من العطالة الذين وظفتهم المحسوبيات في هذا الإتحاد، وربما هو (شماعة) إستأجرها الجماعة ليلقوا عليها مثل هذه الأخطاء، ومع ذلك تجده يتخلى عن مهمته ليفتعل الشجارات مع ضيوف الإتحاد ومناديب الأندية والمدربين بطريقة تعامل غريبة جداً وكانه (مزهو ومسرور) بموقعه المرموق بإتحاد الكرة..!
أفضل لنا ولكم..!
من الأفضل للجان العمل في قضية المدينة الرياضية أن تتوخى السرية في الأمر وألا تطلعنا على تفاصيل إجتماعاتها لأننا غير معنيين بالامر من قريب أو من بعيد، وكل ما نعرفه في هذا الملف أن هنالك تجاوزات فاضحة يتورط فيها أشخاص منسوبون للحكومة، وهذا يعني أن الأمر عد شاناً داخلياً ويهم الحكومة أن تحل المعضلة بحيث لا تترك شيئاً للشائعات، خاصة وأن مساحات المدينة الرياضية القديمة معروفة للجميع، وما صارت إليه بعد الإنتهاكات من مساحات متواضعة أيضاً أمر معروف ومكشوف وليست ثمة مجال يدخلنا في الامر.. فنحن غير مؤثرين في مجريات القرار ولم نصدق بقطعة أرض لمن شيدوا تلك القصور التي أحاطت بالإستاد إحاطة السوار بالمعصم، ولا نملك السلطات لإتخاذ قرارات بالإنتزاع أو التعويض.
 فشخرة الجياع
لن يجد ثنائي القمة التجاوب المطلوب لنداءات تحويل الرصيد، ليس لأنهما لا يملكان العدد الكافي من الانصار، ولا لأي سبب آخر سوى ذلك السبب الذي كان معضلة كبرى في مسيرتهما على مر السنوات، وهو انهما يتباريان في المظاهر والشوفونية وكل يحاول إثبات أنه الأكثر ثراءً من الآخر، وبعد أن انطبع في إذهان البسطاء من جماهير المريخ أن ناديهم يعتبر من الأندية الثرية جداً في القارة الأفريقية، يتعاقد مع وارغو بملايين الدولارات ويدفع مئات الملايين في أنصاف المواهب، لن تتعامل مع مثل هذه النداءات على محمل الجد، وفي المقابل عندما تجد جماهير الهلال أن إدارتها تدفع ثمانمائة ألف دولار لأوتوبونغ فإنها لاتصدق مسألة تحويل الرصيد هذه وتعتبرها مجرد طرح تبناه الباحثين عن التسلية.. ولكن عندما يقتنع أنصار هذه الأندية أنها اندية فقيرة مالياً وغنية بهم كجماهير يبدأ التفاعل الحقيقي بدون هذا الصخب من النداءات.
إعلام المريخ وأكثر من سبعه من الكتاب الذين يكتبون في الصحف المنتمية للنادي سخرت من الهلال عندما اطلق حملته لتحويل الرصيد، وكتب بعض الزملاء بلهجة الذي يغش نفسه قبل جماهير ناديه وهو يتحدث عن الصفقات وإلتزام ناديه بمستحقات اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب، مع ان راعي الضان في البادية يعرف أن الثراء الذي يتحدثون عنه ثراء مرتبط بالأفراد وما تزال الاندية فقيرة تحتاج إلى من يفعل مادها الاصلية من اشتراكات أعضاء وعقودات تسويقية، ومشروعات استثمارية.
 التوقعات لنتائج المنتخب في غينيا والجابون
هل هنالك ثمة علاقة بين الوطنية والتوقعات لما سيحيق بمنتخبنا في نهائيات غينيا والجابون؟.. عن نفسي أجاوب وأقول انه ليست هنالك علاقة بين هذه وتلك وإنما هي واقعية مطلوبة في عالم كرة القدم، وهنالك نماذج أوربية كثيرة توقع فيها مدربين لمنتخبات كبيرة بفوز منتخب آخر بكأس العالم أو كأس الامم الأفريقية، فضلاً عن توقعات لاعبين في الدوريات بفوز فريق آخر غير فرقهم بلقب الدوري، وكان آخرها أن حارس مرمى يوفنتوس وإيطاليا (بوفون) توقع فوز الميلان بالدوري.. وهو اللاعب الرقم في صفوف فريق يظهر هذا الموسم بشكل متمير للغاية ومرشح كذلك للفوز باللقب، ومع ذلك لم نسمع بانهم وصفوا أحداً بعدم الوطنية أو ضعف الولاء وغير ذلك من الإتهامات التي تطال من يتوقع لمنتخبنا نتائجاً جيدة في نهائيات غينيا والجابون.. وما نيل المطالب هنا بالتمني حتى نقول أننا نتمنى فوز صقور الجديان بلقب الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الثانية في تأريخه.. فمنتخبنا لم يعد هو ذلك المنتخب الذي فاز باللقب الأول، وحتى كرة القدم لم تعد هي نفسها التي كنا نلعبها، تقدم العالم وبقينا نحن في ذات المحطة، والقارة الأفريقية التي كنا نتسيدها في ذلك الوقت لا وجود لها الآن.. كل شيء حولنا تغير إلا نحن، ومن هذا المنطلق أكرر أننا سنفرح للغاية إذا استطاع منتخبنا أن يتعادل مع أي من فرق مجموعته، وإذا حقق فوزاً سنخرج في مسيرات فرح هادرة..


 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
صدق عصام الحاج عندما طالب الاعلام ان يتقى الله 

دوحة حلقة2



 ربما تصيب الدهشة القارئ عن هذا العنوان الذى اخترته للحلقة الثانية من ملفات الدوحة والتى وعدت

ان اتناولها بكل شفافية فلقد شاءت الصدف ان استمع لحديث الاخ عصام الحاج سكرتير نادى المريخ فى قناة قوون الفضائية مساء الامس عندما تحدث عن دور الاعلام السلبى والذى وصفه بالمدمرو حمله المسئولية لما يلعبه من دور فى اذكاء الفتنة بين المريخ والهلال مؤكدا انه لو لعب دورا ايجابيا لوحد بينهما للتنسيق للاخذ بيد الكرة السودانية بدلا من ان يبتفرغ الاعلام لاثارة الفتنة والفرقة بينهما ممامكن الاتحاد العام من استغلال العداء بينهما ليجهض على الكرة فكان ان اخترت اهم فقرات حديثه عنوانا لاولى حلقاتى لان ما ذهب اليه سكرتير المريخ هو حال الرياضة عامة وهى اكبر ضحايا الاعلام سواء كان باثارة الفتنة وبتجاهل الواقع المرير الذى تعيشه الانشطة الاخرى غير كرة القدم حيث لم يلتفت يوما لمعاناة هذه الاتحادات التى تمثل العموج الاساسى لحصد الميداليات خاصة فى المجالات الفردية وهاهو الاعلام لماالتفت بكلياته للدوحة يلعب ذات الدورويلعب الدور التخريبى دون ان يتملك الحقائق ويلم بمسببات نتائج الدوحة التى ايقظت فيه الدور التخريبى لهذا اتفق مع عصام عندما طالب الاجهزة الاعلامية بان تتقى الله فى الرياضة والوطن والمفارقة ان هذا الدور لم يقتصر على الصحافة الرياضية بل تفرغ له صحفيون من الذين يقفون عاجزين عن الدفاع عن هموم المواطن العادى ومعاناته التى تفوق قضية الدوحة فهم صامتون عن همومه انلم يكونوامنتفعين لهذا جاء جاء تعبيرهعصام الحاد صادقا ولكنى اراه شاملا وجامعا ولعله بهذه المقولة وضع يده على مواطن الخلل فى السودان عامة وبصفة خاصة فى الرياضة.

وبعيدا عن الخوض فى تفاصيل دور الاعلام الغائب ومسئوليته فيما يروج له من فضيحة الدوحة فلهذا الدور حلقة خاصة ساطرقها فى حلقات متتالية.

لقد قلت فى حديث لبعض الصحف القطرية واؤكد ما قلته الان ان من اكبر انجازات مشاركة السودان فى الدوحة ان اجهزة الاعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة تفرغت لاول مرة ان توظف كل طاقتها الاعلامية وجهدها للحديث عن الاتحادات والمناشط التى لم تعرف فى تاريحها ان هذه الاجهزة افردت اى مساحات لللانشطة الرياضية باستثناء كرة القدم وربم العاب القوى بقدر محدودعندما تعود فقط باى ذهبية .

فلاول مرة تفرغت هذه الاجهزة لما اسمته فضيحة الدوحة بغرض الترويج لصحفها وقنواتها لشح الحديث عن كرة القدم حيث تعددت برامج القنوات والاذاعات والصحف وخصت القضية بالساعات الطوال للترويج لما تسميه الفضيحة مع ان من القضايا ماهو اكثر اهمية واهدارا للمال العام ولا اظن فطنة القارئ يغيب عنها انها فتحت ابوابها لمن يروجون للفضيحة واكثريتهم لا نعرف لهم يوما اهتماما بالمناشط غير كرة القدم لهذا لم يكن عريبا ان تكشف الى اى مدى تعانى هذه الاجهزة من غياب المعلومة حيث لم يسعى اكثريتهم للوقوف على الحقائق قبل ان يوجهوا نيرانهم التى ترتد لصدورهم فى نهاية الامر عندما تفرض الوقائع نفسها على كل مدعى ومكابر ولعل اصدق ما يعبرعن هذا الاتجاه ان هذه الاجهزة لم تفتح ابوابها لاسياد الوجعة المتهمون بالفضيحة وهى الاتحادات التى شاركت فى الدوحة لتقف على الحقائق والوقائع التى تكشف عن حجم معاناة هذه الاتحادات وسط تجاهل تام من هذه الاجهزة ولعل هذه اول مرة نشهد ضخا اعلاميا بهذا المستوى يحجم عن معرفة راى الاتحادات المعنية بما تسمى بالفضيحة حتى يستبين الخيط الابيض من الاسود. 

حسنا فعلت هذه الاجهزة وهى تكشف عن جهلها بابجديات القضية التى تستحوذ على اهتمام الراى العام الذى اراه محق فى ان تستفزه نتائج الدوحة وتثيره اذ لااحد يقبل للسودان المرمطة ولكن ماذا تعنى هذه النتائج المرتبطة بالدوحة مقثارنة بغيرهامن قضايا.

ولعلها باستضافتها لمن راوا فى هذه السانحة فرصة للتهجم على الاتحادات التى لفظتهم او الذين تحركهم اغراض حاصة وان كانت هناك قلة منهم نحترم انفعالهم لما اصاب البعثة من اخفاق من ذوى النوايا الحسنة ولكنهم تغيب عنهم كل الحقائق الموضوعية لان الاجهزة الاعلامية انصب تركيزها على الترويج للفضيحة دون التقصى بامانة ومهنية للوقوف على مسبباتها وفى هذا يمكن اجمال ما نجحت في للترويج له فى الراى العام الذى نقدر فيه حقه فى الانفعال فيما يلى وانكان ما تمثله بعثة قطر اقل من قطرة فى بحر الاخفاقات التى يعيشها التى يعيشها السودان واصابته فى مقتل ولكنها لا تحظى بنفس القدر من الاهتمام بفضيحة بعثة قطر.

 واذاكان لى ان اجمل ملاحظاتهم او مطالباتهم فى ما يلى:

1- منهم من اعترضوا على مشاركة السودان فى الدورة العربية بقطر ما دامت الاتحادات غير مستعدة لذلك ولو ان هذا ما حدث لكانت الحملة اليوم اشد قساوة بل ولروج لها البعض انها مؤامرة وهم كما تعلمون يجيدون الحديث عن المؤامرة.وانها تستهدف العلاقة المميزة مع قطر.

2- ومنهم من نادى بانه كان يتعين على القائمين على امر البعثة ان يختارواالاتحادات او الانشطة التى تملك ان تحقق مركزا مشرفا للسودان وجميعهم لم يكشف ايا منهم عن من هى هذه الاتحادات وماهى المعايير لذلك ومن الذى يملك هذا الحق الذى يطالبون به ويكيلون الاتهامات كل على هواه مادام هذا النوع من البطولات ذات الصبغة السياسية لا تخضع للتاهيل ومنهم من سمى اتحادات بعينها ولكن ايا منهم لم يقل لنا ان كانت الاتحدات التى يراهن عليها ستحقق للسودان غير المركز الذى حققه متزيلا البطولة لعدم احرازه اى ميدالية ذهبية.

3- بينهم من استنكر على هذه البعثة واقام الدنيا ولم بقعدها حتى اليوم لانها تكلفت الخذينة التى وصفوها بانها تعانى من الازمة الاقتصادية خيث وصفوها بانها اهدرت مليار من الخذينة العامة يرو انه كان الاولى بها ان توجه لما فيه خير الناس (اختشوا ان كنتم من حماة المال فاين مواقفكم من المليارات التى اهدرت فى بطولة الشان وحدها وتكلفت اربعة عشر مليار وغيرهامن عشرات بل مئات المليارات التى يعلمون انها تصرف فيما لا طائل منه ومع ذلك هاهم يقيمون الدنيا فى المليار الذى تكلفته مشاركة السودان فى الدوحة



4- وان كان هناك من رفض مبدا سفر بعثة لقطر وان كنت على ثقة ان هذا البعض نفسه لو غاب السودان عن قطر لكان هو نفسه يروج اليوم لفضيحة الغياب ومع هذا فبجانتب اصحاب هذا الراى فان هناك من يروج الى ان البعثة كان من المفروض ان تكون من 140 فردا من 13منشط حددتهم ادارة الرياضة دون ان يوضح هئولاء ان كانت هذه المشاركة على النحو الذى يريدونه سيجنب السودان المركز الاخير الذى تزيل به المشاركة كما ان ما تحقق من ميداليات لم يزيد عدد الاتحادات التى حققتها عن اربعة وبينها اتجادات لم تكن مضمنة فىقائمة ادارة الرياضة ونفس هئولاء لو تم ما روجوا له لكانت الحملة اليوم ضد الاتحادات التى اخفقت ولروجوا للااتحادات التى ابعدت و لم يتم اختيارها بين المجموعة بحجة انها لكانت احق من الذين ضمتهم المجموعة خاصة فان اكثر من عشرة اتحادات من المجموعة التى تم اختيارها لم تحقق شيئا. اما ان كان الامر فقط تخفيض المال فهئولاء كما اوضحت يعلمون ان اضعاف هذا المال صرف ويصرف كل يوم فى مهرجانات واحتفالات بل وتبرعات ومرتبات ومخصصات ولم نلمس فى من يدعون الحرص على المال العام اليوم اى موقف مماثل من هذه المنصرفات



 خارج النص 1lوقفة مع الهادى هبانى)

لابد لى من وقفة سريعة مع الاخوة الذين تسابقوا تحت الانفعال والغضب المشروع لتداعيات ميداليات الدوحة والذين ضاق صبرهم ولم يحتملوا الصبر حتى يقفواعلى بقية الحلقات فلربما كان فيها ما يعيد رؤيتهم وان لم يحدث هذا فلهم الحق فى ان يدلوا بدلوهم وان كانت ثمة ملاحظة لى فالذين يعقبون على ما ينشر باسما ءحركية او صفات مبهمة تخفى شخصياتهم فهذاوحده يؤكد انهم لا يثقون انفسهم فيما يدلون به والا لما تستروا على هوياتهم او ربما يكون هو نفسه شخص واحد يعدد رايه باسماء مستعارة.متعددة

يهمنى فيما ورد من تعليقات ان اوضح امرا واحدا حيث تعرض احدهم لما اسماه اصطحاب الزوجة وبالرغم من انه يلمح لجهات اخرى فلابد ان اؤكد اولا اننى لم اكن عضوا فى البعثة كما ان زوجتى لم تصحبنى ولا اظنها بحاجة لذلك.فلقد كنت من الصحفيين المكرمين من الاتحاد العربى للصحافة الرياضية ضمن مجموعة تمثل كل الدول العربية

اما من يستحق ان نقف عنده وتحلى بالشجاعة وهو يدون رايه باسمه هو الاخ الهادى هبانى الذى نشره رايه فى اكثر من موقع وما اود ان اوضحه له ان من لايملك المعلومة الصحيحة او من يعتمد على القوالة التى لا يعرف دوافعها يقع فى المحظوروهذا ما حدث للهادى:

1- فلقد اشار لتذاكر السفر وتساءل من الذى استبدل التذاكر القطرية بتذاكر فلاى دبى ومن الذى سرق فرق السعر والحقيقة ان قطر لم تتكقل بسفر البعثة سواء بترحيلها او اعاشتها لهذا ليست هناك تذاكر تستبدل كما ان المسالة اجرائيا لايمكن ان تتم لانه لاتملك شركة طيران ان تعدل تذاكر شركة اخرى وانه لن ترد قيمتها لنفس مصدرها وهى اللجنة المنظمة مع ذلك اقول ان لجوء الوزارة لفلاى دبى بحثا عن الرخيص اضر بالبعثة نفسها اما الحديث عن وكالة السفر فهذا شان خاص بالوزارة وانا نفسى لا ارى مبررا لان تكون للوزارة وكالة سفر.

2- ثانيا تحدث عن جهل القائمين على البعثة بالحافز المرصود من خمسة الف دولار وذهب لان يشكك ويتساءل عن من سرق ال2000 دولار الفرق والحقيقة ياالهادى ان الوزير حاج ماجد كان قد اصدر قرارا بتحفيز اى لاعب يحرز ذهبية بثلاثة الف دولار فى اى مشاركة خارجية ليس المعنى بالامر بعثة الدوحة ولكنه يوم التقى بالبعثة لوداعها اعلن لافرادها انه سيطبق القرار على البعثة ليشكل الحافز مبلغا اضافيا لمن يحرز ذهبية اضافة للخمسة الف وليس تقليلا لها كما ان اللاعب نفسه يعلم ان استحقاقه من اللجنة القطرية خمسة الف خافزا شخصيا فهل سيقبل التنازل من حقه.والمبلغ يصدر باسمه الشخصى وان كنت لا تعلم حافز اللاعب يسلم له مباشرة.

3- الحديث عن اللواء عبدالعال محمود اثار دهشة كل من يعرفه فهو اولا ليس نائب رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية كما انه لم يكن طرفا فى البعثة وقدومه للدوحة بقرار من الاتحاد العربى لرفع الاثقال لاداء مهمة وظيفية يستحق عليها اجر الموظف ومادفع له كان مقابل تناول طعامه نقدا بجانب استحاقه الوظيفى ولقد اصطحب زوجته على حسابه الخاص ولم يرتبط سفره بالسودان كما ان حديث الهادى عن ان هناك من يتجاهل الرد على من يلاحقونه فمن هم هئولاء الذين يحق لهم ملاحقة المعنيين بالامروهناك بالدوحة الاخ محمد ضياء نائب سكرتير اللجنة الاولمبية موفدا للمتابعة وهو وحده المتابع للاجراءات ولا يواجه مشكلة فى الاتصال.

اعتقد ان الهادى كان ضحية جهات مغرضة ملكته معلومات غير صحيحة وليس هو وحده الذى وقع فريسة الاقاويل.

شكرا لك الاخ هاشم برسى لمشاعرك الطيبة وادام الله لك الصحة والعافية اما الاخ معوية اقول له انا لم اسافر للدحوة كعضو فى البعثة كما لم اسافر لتعطية احداثها ايه رايك.

خارج النص2: تلقيت دعوة من مركز دراسات الكرة السودانية للمشاركةفى ندوة خاصة بقضية نادى الاتحاد مدنى ولكم اسفت لعدم تمكنى من المشاركة :

ما تعرض له نادى الاتحادمدنى هو نتاج طبيعى لخلل خطير منذ ان ابتدع الاتحاد لاكثر

ر من عشرة سنوات بدعة لا تعرفها الاصول القانونيةفهناك مبدا ثابت يرفض للسلطة التنفيذية اياكانت ان تشرع وتصدر قوانين ولوائح حيث ان هذه السلطة وقفا على هيئات تشريعية رقايبة على السلطة التنفيذية وفى حالة الكرة هى الجمعية العمومية وحدها ولا جهة غيرها ولكن مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة تحول لسلطة تصدر التشريعات والقوانين وهو المنفذ والقاضى حتى لو تعارضت تشريعاته مع القانون الصادرة من الجهة المختصة .

مجرد سؤال برئ : اذا كانت لوائح الاتحاد وقواعده المنظمة للنشاط يفترض فيها ان تعتمد من الفيفا ومن المفوضية للتاكد من سلامة توافقها مع القانون الخارجى والمحلى فهل لوائح مجلس الادارة التزمت بهذا الاجراء:

على الاتحاد ان يعيد النظر فى هذه الممارسة والمطلوبة وعدم تدخل السلطة التنفيذية فى التشريع وفى نفس الوقت مطلوب تنقية اللوائح من اى تعارض مع اللوائح الدولية المنظمة للنشاط. وما اكثر هذا التعارض ..


 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
 اللعب على الورق 	 	 	 
الخميس, 29 ديسمبر 2011 م
جعفر سليمان
البحث عن الأحترام! 

•    إن كان الأتحاد العام لكرة القدم مؤسسة محترمة ..فإن مكاتباتها يجب أن تخضع للمراجعة قبل أن تخرج للجهات المعنية! 
• ولا يمكن بأي حال مؤسسة يفترض فيها الأحترام ..لا يراجع المسئولين بها الخطابات الصادرة منهم للجهات الرسمية داخل وخارج منظومة الأتحاد. 
•    وكيف لمؤسسة (محترمة) تعزي إخافاقتها إلى اخطاء طباعية تقوم عليها قرارات مؤثرة وتمس عصب التنافس الذي تقوم عليه بشكل مباشر. 
• وضع قادة الأتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم أنفسهم في المواجهة مباشرة مع المريخ قبل أن يبدأ الموسم، وهي ذات المواجهة التي إنتهى عليها الموسم الماضي والذي تحولت فيه العلاقة بين المريخ والإتحاد إلى علاقة النار والزيت! 
• عزت اللجنة المنظمة وقوعها في خطأ العقوبة التي أصدرتها بحق نادي المريخ لرفض الفريق أداء مباراة نهائي كأس السودان العام الماضي، وهي العقوبة التي رفضتها لجنة الإسئناف (نافذة القرار) إلى خطأ طباعي! 
•    وقبلها أيضا ..عزت ذات اللجنة خطأ تحديد موعد مباراة للمريخ أمام جزيرة الفيل لذات السبب (الواهي) وهو الخطأ الطباعي! 
• ومن المعلوم في المخاطبات الإدارية ..أن الخطأ الطباعي لا يبرر ..لأنه من يوقع على المكاتبات يطالع ما يوقع عليه ..إللهم إلا أن كان شخصا (مستهترا) ولا يستحق الجلوس في المقعد الذي يجلس عليه. 
• حتى إن وقع من يحضر تلك المكاتبات في الخطأ الطباعي ..وهو أمر واقع فإن من يوقع تلك الخطابات ويمهرها بتوقيعه..يعتبر المسئول الأول على كل ما يضع خاتمه عليه. 
• والخطأ الطباعي في أمر كبير يحدد معالم منافسة كاملة..أو يؤثر على جدول تنافس يستدعي التحقيق لأن الأمر لا يمكن تفسيره بعيدا عن سوء النية والمقصد..وهو ما يعني الدخول في أزمات! 
• نأمل أن لا يسكت مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن هذه التبريرات (الفطيرة) حتى وإن أدى ذلك لهد إستقرار الموسم الكروي القادم قبل بدايته ..
• وبالفعل فقد علمنا من أعضاء نافذين بمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن الأمر لن يمر مرور الكرام مالم تستقيم الأمور بالإتحاد العام الذي كثرت أحاديث كثيرة عن ممارسات تدور بأضابيره وتحتاج إلى إلقاء الضوء عليها وتعريتها أمام الرأي العام! 
• وبكل تأكيد ..فإن هذه القضية لن تقف عند هذه الحدود مالم يظهر الإتحاد العام إحترامه للمريخ، ويتأكد اهل المريخ أنه لا توجد محاباة لنادي على حساب نادي آخر ..وتخلص بذلك النوايا! 
• كما أنه بات مطلوب من رئيس الأتحاد العام التدخل وفرض تحقيق عن الأخطاء الطباعية التي ينبني عليها قرارات كبيرة ومصيرية تتعلق بالتنافس وبشكل مباشر..لأن هذا العذر (الواهي) يأخذ كثيرا من أحترام مجلسه ..وأعتقد أن الأمر برمته سينعكس سلبا على مسيرته كرئيس للأتحاد العام! 
• سادتي ..قبل أن يبدأ الموسم الجديد ..نشير إلى أن العلاقة بين المريخ والأتحاد العام تحتاج إلى جهود كبيرة حتى تسمح للموسم الذي سينطلق في منتصف فبراير بالإستقرار والإستمرارية ..وبغير التحرك بجدية وتحديدا من قبل رئيس الأتحاد العام ..فإنه سيرى موسمه على المحك ..وربما لا يستطيع وقتها إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه ..وربما تأثر مقعده بشكل مباشر..
•    وبعدها سيكون كل شئ قد إنتهى يا دكتور معتصم 
في نقاط 
•    يلاحظ أن هناك حراكا جماهيريا وعلى كافة المستويات يتسق وحالة التجديد التي تنتظم الديار المريخية! 
•    في المنتديات الحديث عن دعم المريخ ..وفي شوارع العشق الأحمر يتحدث الصفوة عن كيفية مواكبة الحراك الحالي. 
•    بالأمس إلتقيت بأحباء في أولتراس أسود الزعيم ..الحبيب عادل والحبيب خطاب ..وتحدثنا عن مشروع تشجيعي قادم! 
• وسينطلق الأولتراس الجديد بالتنسيق مع الأولتراس الموجود وكل روابط العشق الأحمر لتتحول القلعة الحمراء في الموسم المقبل إلى جمرة من لهب تحرق كل من يقترب منها! 
•    والحراك الجماهيري بأي حال من الأحوال يجب أن يكون من أجل دعم المريخ في كل الأتجاهات! 

  

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
كما افكر 	 	 	 
الخميس, 29 ديسمبر 2011 م
اكرم حماد
هل آن أوان إعتزال العجب؟!

إستضافني الأخ الزميل محمد الخير قبل يومين عبر مداخلة هاتفية في برنامج كورة شو بالإذاعة الرياضية وكان محور الإستضافة الحديث عن الخبر الذي تحدث عن تفكير نادي ارسنال في التعاقد مع نجمه السابق تييري هنري على سبيل الإعارة في فترة الإنتقالات الشتوية والسؤال الكبير كان هل يستطيع هنري البالغ من العمر 34 عاماً تقديم الإضافة (إذا تمت الإستعارة) أم لا بد أن يصرف ارسنال النظر عنه ويتعاقد مع مهاجم شاب؟!
تحدثتُ عن فوائد هذه الإستعارة من نواحي عديدة ومن بين هذه النواحي الحالة المعنوية للاعبين والتي سترتفع بشكل كبير بعودة أسطورة النادي من جديد والتأثير المعنوي سيمتد إلى جماهير ارسنال في المباريات التي ستُقام في ملعب الإمارات وهو الأمر الذي يعني تشجيع أكثر وحماس أكبر، وهناك جانب نفسي مهم وهو حالة الإضطراب التي قد تسيطر على لاعبي المنافس في المباريات التي سيشارك فيها هنري (رغم تقدمه في السن) بإعتبار أنه رمز من رموز البريميرليج وإسمه الكبير سيتسبب لا محالة في أخطاء عديدة للمدافعين وهو الأمر الذي قد يستفيد منه فان بيرسي ووالكوت وبقية اللاعبين!
والجوانب المعنوية والنفسية لا تعني ضعف في الجوانب الفنية فهنري في رأيي يستطيع تقديم الإضافة بإعتبار أنه كان يلعب بإستمرار في الدوري الأمريكي وبالتالي لا توجد أي مشاكل من ناحية اللياقة البدنية كما أنه ما زال يتمتع بإنطلاقاته السريعة وكلنا تابعناه في بطولة الإمارات الودية التي إستضافها ارسنال في أغسطس الماضي هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لاعب خبير وقائد حقيقي وصانع ألعاب ينصهر في بوتقة المهاجم، ورغم كل مميزات إستعارة هنري إلا أنني أكدتُ على ضرورة التعاقد مع مهاجم شاب متميز بالإضافة إلى هنري لأن ارسنال يحتاج إلى خيارات أوسع في المقدمة الهجومية ولأن إستعارة المهاجم الفرنسي (إذا إكتملت) ستكون لمدة شهرين ونصف فقط!
المقدمة (العالمية) الطويلة أعلاه تقودنا إلى نجم المريخ الكبير فيصل العجب والذي كثُر الحديث عنه في الآونة الأخيرة، فبعض الزملاء يتحدثون عن ضرورة إعتزاله بإعتبار أنه تقدم في السن والبعض الآخر يؤكدون على ضرورة إستمراره لسنوات أخرى مثل الزميل العزيز إبراهيم باترة والذي تحدث عن إمكانية إستمرار فيصل العجب في الملاعب ثلاث سنوات أخرى على الأقل!
فيصل العجب أفضل لاعب في المريخ في السنوات العشر الأخيرة وأحد أفضل اللاعبين في تاريخ الكرة السودانية والحديث عنه وعن أخلاقه الرفيعة يحتاج إلى مساحات أكبر ومهما تحدثنا وكتبنا عنه لن نوفيه حقه لأن موهبته كبيرة جداً، ولكن دعونا نتناول مطالبات البعض بإعتزاله بشكل عقلاني بعيداً عن العواطف لأن الآراء العاطفية في بعض الأحيان قد تخصم من رصيد اللاعبين وليس العكس! 
فيصل العجب في الموسم الماضي لم يكن خياراً أساسياً في تشكيلة المريخ وقد قضى الموسم كله في دكة البدلاء وحتى مباراة القمة الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز لم يشارك فيها ولو خمس دقائق رغم أن الدوري كان محسوم بالنسبة للمريخ، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك خرج العجب من حسابات المنتخب الوطني في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات غينيا الإستوائية والجابون ومن حسابات النهائيات نفسها وهو أمر منطقي بإعتبار أنه يفتقد للياقة المباريات بسبب عدم مشاركته مع المريخ!
وفي الموسم القادم لن يتغير الوضع بكل تأكيد لأن الخيارات الهجومية في الفريق كثيرة جداً بوجود ساكواها واديكو وكلتشي وحتى في خط الوسط هناك كمية من اللاعبين الشباب الذين يجمعون بين الحيوية والمهارة، وجلوس العجب للموسم الثاني على التوالي في دكة البدلاء لن يخصم من رصيده إذا كان يشارك بإنتظام في جزء مُعتبر من الشوط الثاني ولكن للأسف قد يتكرر المشهد الذي شاهدناه في كثير من مباريات الموسم الماضي ويجد العجب صعوبة في المشاركة ولو لدقائق معدودة من الشوط الثاني! 
تييري هنري رغم تقدمه في السن يشارك بإنتظام مع نيويورك ريد بولز بل كان أفضل مهاجم في الدوري الأمريكي في الموسم الماضي، وريان غيغز الذي يبلغ من العمر 38 عاماً ما زال يقدم الإضافة في الشوط الثاني وما زال لاعباً مهماً في خطط فيرغسون وفي بعض الأحيان يشارك كأساسي، وراؤول غونزليس ما زال يسجل الأهداف الغزيرة مع شالكة وقبل إسبوعين أحرز هاتريك في مرمى فيردر بريمن، في الوقت الذي لا يجد فيه العجب الفرص الكافية لتقديم الإضافة!
العجب في رأيي إذا وجد الفرص وتم إشراكه بإنتظام لمدة 30 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني يستطيع تقديم الإضافة لأن التقدم في السن لا يُعتبر مشكلة طالما حافظ اللاعب على لياقته البدنية وقدم الإضافة المرجوة ولكن البدري لم يعِره الإهتمام الكافي في الموسم الماضي ولم يضعه ضمن خططه وريكاردو المعروف بإعتماده على عدد معين من اللاعبين طوال الموسم قد لا يعتمد عليه خصوصاً وأن الوضع في الموسم الجديد سيكون أصعب لأن المريخ تعاقد مع عدد من اللاعبين المتميزين أصحاب النزعة الهجومية! 
التسجيلات أغلقت أبوابها قبل عشرة أيام تقريباً وفيصل العجب سيواصل موسم إضافي وشخصياً أتمنى أن يعتزل العجب ويُعلق حذاءه الكروى في نهاية الموسم الجديد أي بعد عام من الآن حتى يُحافظ على صورته الزاهية في الملاعب، فبقاء لاعب بحجم فيصل العجب أسيراً لدكة البدلاء ودون أن يشارك بإنتظام في المباريات القارية ولو في الشوط الثاني أمر غير مهضوم لكل عشاق الكرة في السودان وليس المريخ فقط!
أما إذا وضع ريكاردو فيصل العجب ضمن خياراته الهجومية في الشوط الثاني وإعتمد عليه بشكل كبير كسلاح هام وإضافة قوية في مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا والدوري الممتاز فيمكننا أن نتحدث عن ضرورة مواصلة العجب موسم إضافي بعد إنتهاء الموسم الجديد، فمواصلة العجب مواسم أخرى في رأيي تعتمد على مدى إعتماد المدرب البرازيلي عليه لأن المطالبة بإستمراره سنوات أخرى في ظل إضمحلال مشاركاته وتلاشِي فعاليته سيكون ضاراً به وبتاريخه العامر!! 


  

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
الاستقلال.. رياضة.. سودنة - كمال حامد

{ ونحن نتفيأ ظلال الاستقلال المجيد ونتنسم عبير ذكرياته الحلوة.. كان لا بد لنا من أن نستصحب معنا في هذه الأيام ذكريات بعض رموزنا الرياضية التي كانت لها مساهماتها الكبيرة والواضحة في الحركة الوطنية وكان لهم دورهم ووجودهم في أيام النضال وأيام رفع علم الوطن الحبيب.

{ الحقيقة التي يجب أن يعرفها جيل اليوم أن الرياضيين بادروا بتطبيق شعار السودنة قبل السياسيين.. وحتى لا نكون ممن يُلقون القول العام فإننا نذكر بالكثير من التقدير أن اتحاد الكرة السوداني الذي تأسس عام ألف وتسعمائة وستة وثلاثين أي قبل الاستقلال بعشرين سنة.. كان مؤسسوه الإنجليز ولكن تسلم منهم الراية قبل أن تطل خمسينيات القرن أبناء البلد وسودنوا الاتحاد العام قبل سودنة الحكومة وتسلم الأحزاب دفة الحكم.. وهنا التقدير ووقفة الإجلال لمسودني الكرة السودانية السادة الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد وعبد الرحيم شداد.. شداد الكبير لا الصغير.. وأحمد محمد علي السنجاوي والحاج مزمل مهدي وغيرهم من الرموز الخالدة لهم الرحمة.
{ شارك وفد السودان في مؤتمر الفيفا عام أربعة وخمسين بقيادة الدكتور حليم وهناك طرح الوفد فكرة قيام الاتحاد الإفريقي وتابعوا الفكرة حتى صارت حقيقة وقامت المنافسة الأولى عام سبعة وخمسين في الخرطوم أرض الرجال والبطولات مع تباشير الاستقلال.
{ كان الزعيم الخالد إسماعيل الأزهري مع الرياضيين والتاريخ يشهد له افتتاحه نادي المريخ وكلمته القوية للرياضيين ودعوته إلى أن تكون الرياضة ضلعاً أساسياً من أضلع الوطن العظيم المستقل. وكان من أبرز رجالات الأزهري في الحركة الوطنية من الرياضيين ساعده الأيمن ووزيره الكبير حسن عوض الله لاعب الهلال الفذ.. ومن الرياضيين في الأحزاب والعمل الوطني عوض أبو زيد ومحمد علي ابو راس وحمدنا الله أحمد والطيب عبد الله ومهدي الفكي وغيرهم.
 نقطة.. نقطة
{ نحن أمة لا تهتم بالتوثيق فلماذا لا ننتهز فرصة الأعياد الوطنية لنبدأ التوثيق الحقيقي لرموزنا الوطنية عامة والرياضية التي يكاد يطويها النسيان؟!.
{ وليس بعيداً عن سنوات الاستقلال الأولى كانت حكومة الفريق عبود والتي تعتبر من أكثر الحكومات اهتماماً بالرياضة ويرجع الفضل بعد الله للرياضي الفذ اللواء محمد طلعت فريد صاحب فكرة ومبادرات الإستادات والأشبال ومقرات الأندية.. والذي لم يجد منا أكثر من إطلاق اسمه على مجمع شؤون الرياضة فقط.


  

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 

الاستقلال.. رياضة.. سودنة - كمال حامد

{ ونحن نتفيأ ظلال الاستقلال المجيد ونتنسم عبير ذكرياته الحلوة.. كان لا بد لنا من أن نستصحب معنا في هذه الأيام ذكريات بعض رموزنا الرياضية التي كانت لها مساهماتها الكبيرة والواضحة في الحركة الوطنية وكان لهم دورهم ووجودهم في أيام النضال وأيام رفع علم الوطن الحبيب.

{ الحقيقة التي يجب أن يعرفها جيل اليوم أن الرياضيين بادروا بتطبيق شعار السودنة قبل السياسيين.. وحتى لا نكون ممن يُلقون القول العام فإننا نذكر بالكثير من التقدير أن اتحاد الكرة السوداني الذي تأسس عام ألف وتسعمائة وستة وثلاثين أي قبل الاستقلال بعشرين سنة.. كان مؤسسوه الإنجليز ولكن تسلم منهم الراية قبل أن تطل خمسينيات القرن أبناء البلد وسودنوا الاتحاد العام قبل سودنة الحكومة وتسلم الأحزاب دفة الحكم.. وهنا التقدير ووقفة الإجلال لمسودني الكرة السودانية السادة الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد وعبد الرحيم شداد.. شداد الكبير لا الصغير.. وأحمد محمد علي السنجاوي والحاج مزمل مهدي وغيرهم من الرموز الخالدة لهم الرحمة.
{ شارك وفد السودان في مؤتمر الفيفا عام أربعة وخمسين بقيادة الدكتور حليم وهناك طرح الوفد فكرة قيام الاتحاد الإفريقي وتابعوا الفكرة حتى صارت حقيقة وقامت المنافسة الأولى عام سبعة وخمسين في الخرطوم أرض الرجال والبطولات مع تباشير الاستقلال.
{ كان الزعيم الخالد إسماعيل الأزهري مع الرياضيين والتاريخ يشهد له افتتاحه نادي المريخ وكلمته القوية للرياضيين ودعوته إلى أن تكون الرياضة ضلعاً أساسياً من أضلع الوطن العظيم المستقل. وكان من أبرز رجالات الأزهري في الحركة الوطنية من الرياضيين ساعده الأيمن ووزيره الكبير حسن عوض الله لاعب الهلال الفذ.. ومن الرياضيين في الأحزاب والعمل الوطني عوض أبو زيد ومحمد علي ابو راس وحمدنا الله أحمد والطيب عبد الله ومهدي الفكي وغيرهم.
 نقطة.. نقطة
{ نحن أمة لا تهتم بالتوثيق فلماذا لا ننتهز فرصة الأعياد الوطنية لنبدأ التوثيق الحقيقي لرموزنا الوطنية عامة والرياضية التي يكاد يطويها النسيان؟!.
{ وليس بعيداً عن سنوات الاستقلال الأولى كانت حكومة الفريق عبود والتي تعتبر من أكثر الحكومات اهتماماً بالرياضة ويرجع الفضل بعد الله للرياضي الفذ اللواء محمد طلعت فريد صاحب فكرة ومبادرات الإستادات والأشبال ومقرات الأندية.. والذي لم يجد منا أكثر من إطلاق اسمه على مجمع شؤون الرياضة فقط.


  

*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكووووور يا زعيم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثنائي الروعة والابداع طارق حامد وحسن زياده على الروائع والابداعات
*

----------


## مناوي

*صباحكم خير يا شباب .. 
تسلموا علي الروائع
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

* ســلــمــت يــداك الرائــع الحبيب طــارق حــامــد والحبيب حــسن زيــاده
*

----------


## مناوي

*أوف سايد .. حسن محجوب (امس)


تابعت بستمتاع الحلقة الرئعة التي قدمتها الزميلة المتميزه فاطمة الصادق عبر فضائية قوون والتي استضافت فيها رجل المريخ الحديدي
الاستاذ عصام الحاج الامين العام لنادي المريخ والرجل المهذب مولانا ازهري وداعة الله رئيس القطاع القانوني بنادي المريخ
¤واجمل مافي الحلقة أنها كانت مباشره وبدون روتش اومساحيق ساخنة سخونة  الاسئلة التي طرحت من قبل الزملاء الإعلامين المريخين وجاء السؤال الاول من  الزميل المصادم عمر المكابرابي بطريقته (الضفارية)
متهما الاستاذ ازهري بانة صرح لاحد الصحف بان قرارارت مجلس المريخ طالما  أنها تاتي مطبوخة وطازجه فانه لا داعي إطلاقا لاجتماعات المجلس ويقصد بذالك  الاجتماع الذي عقده الضباط الاربعة بمنزل جمال الوالي بحي الصفاء
¤وجاء رد الاستاذ أزهري هادئأ متزنأ انه لا يصحة اطلاقأ للحديث عن تسريب  اجتماعات المجلس واكد أن هناك التزام من كل اعضاء المجلس بعدم تسريب  مايتمخض في الاجتماعات
وابان ازهري حول الحديث عن تزمر الحاج زيدان بسبب عدم اسناد منصب مدير الكره له انة حديث غير صحيح
وأن الحاج زيدان تحدث بأدب الكبار في بداية الاجتماع مؤكدا انه حاء فقط ليسمع الشباب فقط
وتحدث رجل المريخ القوي عصام الحاج عن هموم وبرنامج المجلس فاكد انهم في  مجلس المريخ سيواصلون مسيره المجالس السابقه في بناءوتطوير البنية التحتية  وكذالك نقل المريخ لمرحله الاحتراف حتي٢٠١٣حسب متطلبات الكاف والفيفا
وتحدث عن المناشط واكد انها ستجد الدعم الكامل من المجلس وتطرق عصام الحاج عن التجنيس واوضح أنهم سيقولون رإيهم بخصوصه
وقال هل عقمت حواء السودان حتي يكون هناك تجنيس مؤاكد انه سيجاهر بصوتة حتي  إلغاء هذه القرارارت التي اثرت بشكل واضح في نتايج منتخبنا لا اعتماد  الفرق علي المجنسين والمحترفين
¤مولانا ازهري بنبراته الهادئه الرزينة عن ملف الاستثمار واشاد بالجهد الكبير الذي قام به جمال الوالي وتحمله لكافة الاعباء المالية
وقال لقد أن الاوان لمشاركة الوالي ورفع الحمل عن كاهله وذالك بتقديم الرؤي والافكار واستغلال الامكانيات في مجال الاستثمار والتسويق
¤واضاف أن الاستثمار احد هموم الباشمهندس محمد الريح مسؤول الاستثمار والذي له برنامج طموح وكبير ستظهر نتائجة قريبا جد
¤ومن اهم الموضوعات التي اثيرت في الحلقه ما اكده عصام الحاج عن علاقه  المريح بالاندية وخاصة علاقته بنده التقليدي الهلال واكد ان المريخ يحتفظ  بعلاقات جيده مع كل اندية الممتاز والتي ستشهد تطورا كبير في مقبل الايام
وتطرق الي الاتحاد العام وقال انة يعيش علي خلافات الناديين الكبيرين
وقد أن الاوان لكي نتحد في وجة الاتحاد العام ::
الاسره المريخية تعول كثيرا علي سكرتير المريخ في الوقوف امام ظلم واستهداف  الاتحاد العام الذي تواصل لسنوات عاني فيها المريخ الامرينمن كل اشكال  الترصد والمحاباه لفرق بعينها
¤ثقتنافي رجل المريخ القوي بان يتسلم هذا الملفويوليه عنايته_


إن سايد

¤السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هل سيوقع المريخ والهلال اتفاقية (الجنتلمان) كما دعاء لها الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي
ام انها ستكون حبرا علي ورق في ظل عصر الاحتراف الذي اصبح حقيقه ؟؟
اصوات كثيره تنادي بالمعسكر الخارجي وتسعه من لاعبي المريخ مع المنتخب غير المصابين
لماذا لا يقيم المريخ معسكره داخل السودان تقليلا للصرف وخاصه إن اعبائ المنصرفات يتحملها شخص واحد
¤الزبون تلقي دعما حكوميا بلغ ثمانية مليارات والزعيم تلقي دعما واحد مليار  رغما من ذالك فاز بكاس الممتاز خدمة يمين وعرق جبين وترك للوصيف كاس  السودان من داخل الجخانين
¤وصول غارزيتو لقياده الهلال ذي قياده شوماخر لعربه هلمان موديل ستين 
¤غارزيتو الذي حقق مع مازيمبي الانجازات والبطولات لانه وجد التشكيله التالية::
موتيبا_تاكريشتو:كاسوسولا_ميلا __ أميا_مازيمي ميهاو_مبينزا بيدي_ وموكوك_كيندا_وجيفين_ومولوتا_وجويل كيماوكي
¤بينما تشكيلة الهلال التي التهمت بنهم (خمسه) من الجماعة الفوق ديل اصابهم  الهرم والشيخوخة واضافو اليهم شوية مواسير والباقين معصلجين وهم في الاصل  معطوبين
¤معقول غارزيتو يقدر يصنع من الفسيخ شربات_:: 
*

----------


## مناوي

*رحيق رياضي :: الداير تهري أسكت خلي.
بقلم :: أحمد محمد الحاج 

.
  إذا وجدت من يُعاديك ويتمادى في المُعاداة ويقوم بإغتنام الفُرص في  المجالس أو التجمعات أو (المنتديات الإسفيرية) ليسكب عُصارة (مُعاداته)  بعبارات وإشارات وتلميحات مُستترة ويتحرى الفُرص لممارسة ذلك الدور القبيح  (في الهيّن والقاسي) فما عليك إلا أن تُنفّذ المثل السوداني القائل (الداير  تهري أسكت خلي) حيث يتوجب عليك أن تلزم الصمت التام عن ذلك السلوك وتتجاهل  ذلك الإسفاف وذلك الجهل الذي ربما يكون ناتجاً من عِلة نفسية أو نقص في  التربية أو حقداً أو حسداً أو حتى إشغالاً لحيز فارغ من مساحة ذلك الشخص  خلال حياته اليومية فالصمت حينها لايعني الضعف أو الرهبة وإنما تهميشاً  لذلك السلوك وعدم الإكتراث لسفاسف الأمور التي تُصدر الضجيج كثيراً. 
. المُقدمة أعلاه ترتبط إرتباطاً وثيقاً بما يتم تداوله هذه الأيام ومايتم  تداوله قضية تُسمى (كأس السودان) وبطولة الكأس بطولة تُسمى (النهائي)  وبطولة لاتعرف النجاح إلا من خلال لقاء القمة بين المريخ والهلال حيث تابعت  حيثيات القضية التي طفت من جديد على السطح بتداعيات ماذكرته لجنة  الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وماذكره الإتحاد العام نفسه عبر  اللجنة المُنظمة وبعيداً عن اللوائح والمواد وتلك الحزمة من الجدل القانوني  اللامُفيد وعدم الفائدة يأتي من تأكيد منطوق الحُكم وأساسه (الحِرمان) فهل  يُفترض أن يترنم مجلس المريخ بأغنية (يالحرموني منك) أم عليه أن يشدو  بأغنية (تروح إن شاءالله في 60). 
. تحدثت سابقاً (قبل إتفاق الليل الثُلاثي والي برير إتحاد) بضعف حُجة  (رفض) المريخ لأداء نهائي كأس السودان ومازلت عند وجهة نظري بأن الرفض  الأشبه بالإنسحاب وقتها لامُبرر له إطلاقاً واليوم أرجو أن يترك مجلس  المريخ (وإعلامه) الخوض في هذا الملف لأن الرد القاسي لايكون باللهث وراء  بطولة تركها المريخ تذهب طائعة لنده الهلال بل أن مجلس المريخ نفسه رحّب  بالعقوبات وطالب بالتشدد أكثر واليوم يُصرّح أمينه العام بأن البطولة  (ميتة) وأجد نفسي أتفق معه تماماً فبطولة كأس السودان بطولة ضعيفة ومُترهلة  ولا فائدة فنية تُرجى منها سوى صخب بفوز الند على نده ليلة الختام. 
. مبدأ المريخ كان (رفض التوقيت) وهو إنسحاب مُستتر والترحيب بالعقوبات  وقتها يُجزم بقبول ماصدر أما الرد على أخطاء (الباء) و (الجيم) وأخطاء  الطباعة التي تأتي حكراً على الخطابات المُرسلة من قبل مُعتصم وحاشيته  للمريخ يكون بتطبيق المثل السوداني (الداير تهري أسكت خلي) والتطبيق لايكون  بالصمت عن مايتم تداوله الأن وإنما بُمقاطعة بطولة كأس السودان حتى تنجلي  الغُمة برحيل إتحاد هش هشاشة (اللحم الحرّي) ! تعرفوا الحرّي؟ 

نقاط من رحيق 

- بطولة ضعيفة مكسبها الأول هو إسقاط الند ولاجديد غير ذلك. 
- قرارات اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة كأس السودان (ضجيج) وعلى المريخ أن يتفادى هذا الضجيج. 
- بطولة كأس السودان لانكهة لها بدون اللون الأحمر ورد المريخ القاسي  يتمثّل في مُقاطعة البطولة مواسم ومواسم وحينها فعلى اللجنة المنظمة أن  تُعاقب المريخ وفقاً للوائحها الفطيرة وغير الدقيقة المعاني. 
- مُقاطعة المريخ للبطولة هو الرد ياعصام الحاج أو كما ذكرت (التشييع للمثوى الأخير). 
- دعنا ننفّذ عقوبة الحرمان هذا الموسم ودعنا نُقاطع المواسم الأخرى فهو الرد الأمثل. 
- مُباراة ودية قوية أفضل من مباراة رسمية مع فرق العيلفون والفاشر وحلفا. 
- خطأ مطبعي يتكرر ويتكرر !! على مجدي شمس الدين أن يُراجع الموظف الذي  يقوم بطباعة الخطابات لنادي المريخ ويبحث عن سبب عدم التركيز في الطباعة. 
- هل هناك فائدة فنية مرجوة من بطولة كأس السودان ؟ الإجابة لا. 
- بطولة تفوز فيها فرق القمة على الفرق الأخرى بخمسة عشر هدفاً وأربعة عشر  هدفاً وعشرة أهداف وتسعة أهداف و....و....و.... لافائدة منها. 
- هل يعلم المريخ كيف يرد على معتصم وزمرته ! هل يعلم المريخ كيف يُنسّق  إنشاء بطولة مع إتحاد الخرطوم ! وحينها ستنسلخ أندية الخرطوم والأهلي  والموردة كما إنسلخت هذا الموسم من كأس السودان ! 
- إستحداث منافسة محلية ولائية بمشاركة أندية الممتاز أفضل من كأس السودان  مائة مرة على الأقل ستوفر الأندية جُهد الأبدان وصرف الأموال. 
- والهدف الرئيسي حينها يكون بآلية المُشاركة بالفريق الرديف. قليل من التخطيط كثير من الفائدة. 
- أضحك مع هذا الخبر (مازدا يمنع اللاعبين من إستخدام الفيس بوك). 
- هل تعلم لماذا الخبر مُضحك. 
- الأيام ستكشف لك ذلك وربما الصحافة وربما بعض شهود العيان وربما. 
- مُعسكر المريخ :: لافرق بين نيروبي ودُبي وأسمرا فكلها مُدن جميلة  وترفيهية والأهم هو من سنواجه في الإعداد والأهم جداً توفر مُتطلبات  الإعداد وبالتوفيق للون الأحمر. 
- هل تُريد أن تضحك مرة أخرى :: عندي صحبي هلالابي قال لي نحن خزنا سيلا في  فريق درجة أولى عشان مانفقدو في الممتاز لو لعب مع أهلي شندي!! قمت ضحكت  !! قال لي بتضحك مالك !! قلت لا مافي حاجة بس إتذكرت تعديلات الجمعية  العمومية الأخيرة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مناوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق

خطأ طبيعي مش مطبعي
بتا لا زمان نطحت فيافي وصي
يجادعن بالبغو قش البطانة الني
دغسات العيون الما ببرد الحي
لي ليمك شحد ربي ورفعت ايدي
*ايام التسجيلات القريبة دي
ارسل الاتحاد العام خطابات للاندية
تحدد رسوم التسجيل بالف جنيه
الاندية لما مشت تسجل ناسها
لقت التسجيل بثلاثة الف
(الكلام ده بالجديد الشديد)
الاندية اتزمرت وطنطنت
الاتحاد ارسل خطاب جديد قال فيه
(الرسوم بتلاتة الف)
وبرروا ان هناك خطأ مطبعي
نحن صدقنا ... المؤمن صديق
اها قوم يا الاتحاد عاقب المريخ بالمادة 37
الفقرة كيويو
لجنة الاستئنافات قالت الفقرة دي ما بتحرم المريخ من المشاركة السنة الجاية
قوم يا مجدي اخطأ مطبعية جيب فرمالتك
وقول نحن قاصدين الفقرة زد واي
عليكم الله ده ما موضوع بطانية والا بطارية زاتو
يعني ممكن هسي انا اقول كلمة لي واحد فيها سب علني
بكرة اضيف حرف واحد واقول انا قاصد كده
اخطاءالاتحاد طبيعية
بل هي قيصرية
ومجدي ده طول شديد
علشان كده هو شديد ولضيض
بيعرف كيف يتخارج
زمان قالوا الايميل قوي
طلع القوي هو البرير
علي كل حال مبروك للهلال
كاس السودان المرة دي استعملوا ليه
ود البدري سمين
المريخ الاقرب للاحتفاظ بالممتاز لسنوات قادمة
فعلي الاقل الناس تحاول تمنع الثنائية
وذلك بكثرة الاخطاء المطبعية
والغريبة خطاب الميزانية ما ظهرت فيه هيك ااخطاء
لكن انا متأكد انه هناك خطة (ب)
بتاعة بطانية والا بطارية
يكون الكمبيوتر هناك مبرمج
والا يكون الطابعة حبرها تقيل
علي ايه حال الفي الاتحاد اتعرفت
وهو يمشي علي خطي الاسد
الاسد التعب من السك والمطاردة
قال احسن يعمل نفسه عيان
واكيد الحيوانات بتجي تزورو
الحيوانات ما قصرت
كل يوم شايلة عمدانها وداخلة
الاسد طبعا راقد في بيتو
مش في مستشفي خاص لو باظ درب الا تمش الصيدلية تجيب غيرو عشان يركبوه لمريضك
المهم
الاسد لما اكل كتير
قال يا ابو الاسود احسن بعد ده تمرق
يمرق من بيتو
لانه في المستشفيات الخاصة انت ما بتقعد لامن تبقي كويس
لكن حسب ميزانيتك
زي العريس في الشقة
سمعتو نكتة العريس مع الشقة
والا اقول ليكم خلونا في موضوعنا
الاسد لما طلع سأل عن الثعلب
والثعلب جاء للاسد في الاكاديمية
بعد ما مرق من بيتو
الاسد قال للثعلب ليه ما زرتني
الثعلب قال ليه والله يا اتحاد
اقصد يا ملك الغابة
جيت لحدي العتبة بتاعة عرينك
لكن ما لقيت اثر كراع مارقة
كل الدروب داخلة ليك
فقلت اكيد مزحوم
وعاين ليك في عيونو
كدي يا ازهري وداعة الله عاين في عيون مجدي
لكن عهد غلطاتك عندنا مغفورة مضي
زمن الرومانسية انتهي
ويمكن للمريخ ان ينسف الموسم القادم
وحتي الهلال سيقف معه
فلا يمكن ان تستمر منافسة من غيرهما معا
بكل هذه المناكفات
وسبق ان انسحبا من الدوري الممتاز في بداياته
فكان الفشل سمته الاساسية
ايه رايكم تاني نجيب الموظفين في الاتحاد لحصص الاملاء
بدل ما يملأ الاتحاد قروش باخطاءهم
و
الي الشقاء
(تنويه : هناك خطأ مطبعي في كلمة الشقاء سنصححه غدا بحول الله)
و
دعواتكم لوالدنا كما ندعو دبر كل صلاة لكل مرضي المسلمين بالشفاء.. اامين

*

----------


## مناوي

*البدري مدربا لانبي

 يوقع  مدرب المريخ السابق حسام البدري عقدا اليوم مع نادي انبي لتولي  مهمة  الاشراف علي الفريق خلفا للمدرب مختار مختار وكان البدري قد تلقي  عروضا من  اندية عربية ومصرية قبل ان يختار فريق البترول

*

----------


## مناوي

*المريخ يفقد 11 لاعبا في المعسكر


  يفقد المريخ 11 لاعبا في معسكره الاعدادي بكينيا للموسم الكروي الجديد   بينهم 9 لاعبين مع المنتخب والمحترف الزامبي ساكواها المشارك مع منتخب بلده   في المونديال الافريقي والحارس المصري عصام الحضري.

*

----------


## مناوي

*حمل البدري مسئوليه شطبه من الاحمر



  ينتظر ان يصل الخرطوم خلال اليومين المقبلين لاعب  المريخ المشطوب عبد  الكريم الدافي لتسوية اموره ومستحقاته مع مجلس ادارة  النادي الجديد ، وفي  اتصال  مع اللاعب من مقر اقامته بمدينة  القنيطرة المغربية اكد انه قادم  للخرطوم لمعرفة مصيره ومستقبله الكروي مع  المريخ خاصة وانه يعتبر نفسه  وحتى هذه اللحظة لاعبا للاحمر السوداني ، وعبر  اللاعب عن سعادته بالفترة  التي قضاها مع المريخ رغم قصر مدتها مشيرا الى  انه لم يقدم كل ما عنده  للنادي بسبب عدم اتاحة الفرصة له كاملة من المدرب  المصري حسام البدري ، و  ربما ناقش  مع مجلس ادارة النادي مسالة اعادة قيده في يونيو المقبل او ترك  حرية الخيار  له في الانتقال للنادي الذي يريد

*

----------


## مناوي

*البدري يثير ازمة وسط لاعبي انبي

ساد الانقسام بين لاعبي فريق إنبي المصري ما بين مؤيد ومعارض لخليفة
مختار مختار المدير الفني الذي تمت إقالته عقب مباراة طلائع الجيش
بالدوري الممتاز فبعضهم يرى أن التوأم حسام وإبراهيم حسن رجلا المرحلة
والبعض الآخر يفضل حسام البدري المدير الفني السابق للمريخ لكونه الأكثر
هدوءاً وأعصاباً من التوأم. وكان إنبي قد أقال مختار بسبب تراجع نتائج
الفريق وتوقف رصيده عند 6 نقاط في المركز السادس عشر.

*

----------


## مناوي

*
حارس  المنتخب الوطنى بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله التنين يعمل بجد  ليكون الحارس  الأول للمنتخب في الفترة المقبلة ونيل ثقة الجهاز الفني ومنذ  وصول المنتخب  للدوحة ظل يشارك في كل التدريبات التى يشرف عليها مدرب الحراس  ياسر كجيك  ويتدرب بشهية مفتوحة ويؤدى التمارين بشكل جيد ويتدرب لأطول وقت  ليجد  الإشادة من مدربه ياسر كجيك والذي طالبه بالمحافظة على هذا المستوى.
من الواضح جداً أن بهاء الدين يخطط لحماية عرين صقور الجديان في المونديال   الإفريقي وظهر ذلك من خلال إنضباطه وجديته في التدريبات وستكون حظوظ   مشاركته في المباريات التحضيرية كبيرة لأنه أكثر الحراس جاهزية.
*

----------


## مناوي

* الأستاذ  أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم  المشرف العام  على المنتخب السودانى رئيس البعثة قال في تصريحات صحافية أن  المعسكر يمضي  بشكل جيد وأن الأجواء أكثر من رائعة مكنت الجهاز الفنى من  تنفيذ برنامجه  الإعدادي بشكل جيد مشيراً إلي ان الإعداد قطعاً شوطاً بعيداً  ونبحث عن  مباريات تجريبية حتى يتمكن الجهاز الفنى من تنفيذ برنامجه حسب  الخطة  الموضوعة ونأمل في أداء تجربة أو تجربتين قبيل لقاء نسور قرطاج  مؤكداً أن  الإطار الإداري يجري إتصالات مع الإتحاد القطري للتنسيق لذلك  نرجو أن  تتكلل هذه المساعى بالنجاح خاصة وأن المباريات الإعدادية يعول  عليها  الجهاز الفني في الوقوف على شكل المنتخب ومستويات اللاعبين ومن ثم  الوصول  لأفضل وأصلب العناصر التى سيعتمد عليها لخوض غمار النهائيات  الإفريقية.
*

----------


## مناوي

*منتخبنا الوطنى يكثف من تحضيراته ويبحث عن تجارب ودية لخلق الإنسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين


 التدريبات تشهد عودة متوسط الدفاع سيف مساوى وتألق كبير للتنين بهاء الدين في حراسة المرمي
الإطار الإداري يبذل جهوداً كبيرة لآداء تجربة أو تجربتين قبيل السفر لدبي لمواجهة نسور قرطاج
مازدا يشيد بنجوم المنتخب وروحهم المعنوية العالية ويؤكد الإستفادة الفنية من المعسكر ويمتدح أجواءه



  يوالي منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم صقور الجديان تحضيراتهم الجادة   والمكثفة في المرحلة الاخيرة من معسكرهم في الإعدادي الذي يقيمه حاليا   بأكاديمية إسباير القطرية بعد أن تعذر إجراء مباراة أمام المنتخب القطري   بسبب الظروف التي يعيشها المنتخب العنابي حاليا (باقالة مدربه) بعد فشل   المنتخب في البطولة العربية وبات قيام المباراة شبه مستحيل على الأقل مع   المنتخب الأول رغم الجهود الكبيرة التى تبذلها البعثة الإدارية وبالتالي   اصبح من الصعب أدائها لان المنتخب القطري أصبح بدون مدرب ولذلك فان الامر   يحتاج لإتصالات وتنسيق مع الإتحاد القطري (صاحب الضيافة) إن كان ذلك بأداء   مباراة مع المنتخب القطري أو اي منتخب آخر خاصة وأن الجهاز الفنى لمنتخبنا   بقيادة الكابتن مازدا يعول كثيراً على أداء مباراة أو مباراتين قبيل  مواجهة  نسور قرطاج بدبي.
وكان  الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا قد منح اللاعبين راحة أمس صباحاً وإستأنف  المنتخب  تمارينه مساءً وقد شهدت التدريبات التى تسير بصورة جيده عودة نجم  متوسط  الدفاع سيف الدين مساوى الذي إنضم للتدريبات مع زملائه أمس بعد  تعافيه من  الإصابة الطفيفة التى كان يشكو منها وظل يخضع لبرنامج تأهيلي منذ  وصول  البعثة للدوحة بإشراف طبيب المنتخب أشرف عمر.
.  وكان محمد عبدالله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني قد قرر من قبل  خوض  اربع مباريات ودية خلال الفترة القليلة المقبلة استعداداً لبطولة الأمم   الإفريقية 2012م بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون.حيث سيواجه المنتخب التونسي   بدبي ومن ثم يتوجه لداكار ليواجه أسود التارنجا في الثاني عشر من الشهر   المقبل قبل ان يختتم مبارياته الودية باللعب امام نظيره الجابوني في 16   يناير. ومن ثم التوجه الي مالابو لخوض غمار نهائيات الكان حيث يبدا أولي   مبارياته في 22 يناير المقبل بمواجهة منتخب كوت ديفوار أحد المنتخبات   المرشحة بقوة للفوز بالبطولة قبل أن يلعب مع أنجولا ثم بوركينا فاسو.
من  جهته قال الكابتن محمد عبدالله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني  أنهم  مستعدون بشكل طيب للبطولة ووفقا للبرنامج التدريبي الذي وضعناه سنذهب  الي  غينيا والجابون لتشريف الكرة السودانية وتقديم مستويات فنية جيدة نؤكد  من  خلالها أحقيتنا بالتأهل لهذه النهائيات واعتقد ان منتخب بلادي قادر على   تحقيق نتائج طيبة خاصة بعد المردود الإيجابي الذي أظهره لاعبو المنتخب في   بطولة المحليين مطلع العام الحالي وأضاف الآن طموحاتنا تتجاوز المركز   الثالث الذي حققناه بالسودان وأكد المدير الفنى لصقور الجديان أن معسكر   الدوحة حقق أغراضه ونفذنا من خلاله برنامجا إعداديا طموحا فكل معينات   النجاح متوفرة والأجواء في الدوحة تساعد على إنجاح البرنامج الإعدادي من   حيث الملاعب والصالات وأشاد نجوم المنتخب السودانى الذين يتدربون بروح   معنوية عالية رغم الضغوط التى يعانون منها فهم للتو خارجون من موسم رياضي   وإرتباطات داخلية وخارجية مع المنتخب والأندية مؤكداً بأنهم في الجهاز   الفنى يتطلعون للإستفادة القصوى من المعسكر الإعدادي والمباريات الودية في   الوصول للقائمة التى ستخوض النهائيات وخلق الإنسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين   وصولاً للتشكيلة المثلي التى سنعتمد عليها وكذلك في كسب اللاعبين لحساسية   المباريات

*

----------


## مناوي

*صقور الجديان ترفع درجات الاستعداد بالدوحة ردود فعل كبيرة لتصريحات مازدا لـbbc

واصل المنتخب الوطني ـ صقور الجديان ـ تدريباته من داخل معسكره الاعدادي   باكاديمية اسباير في الدوحة تحت اشراف المدرب محمد عبد الله مازدا والطاقم   المعاون وذلك استعدادا لنهائيات غينيا والجابون المقررة مطلع العام المقبل   وعاد للتدريبات امس اللاعب سيف مساوي ليدحض الاحاديث التي اشارت الي  خطورة  اصابته وسيواصل اللاعب نشاطه مع المنتخب كاحد ابرز اللاعبين في  التشكيلة  المتوقعة التي ستشارك في النهائيات وكان مساوي قد تعرض لاصابة في  مباراة  المنتخب الوطني امام رواندا في بطولة سيكافا التي اقيمت مؤخرا  بدار السلام  وقلل طبيب المنتخب من خطورة الاصابة. وتاكد  ان المنتخب الوطني لن يلعب مباراة ودية بالدوحة حسبما كان مقررا  فهناك  صعوبات كبيرة في اللعب امام المنتخب القطري الذي يمر بظروف صعبة  تمثلت في  اقالة مدربه وسيكتفي صقور الجديان بالتدريبات فقط طيلة اقامتهم في  الدوحة  وسيلعب اولي مبارياته الودية امام تونس بالامارات قبل ان يغادر الي  داكار  لمواجهة منتخب السنغال ثم الي الجابون لمواجهة منتخبها قبل ايام من   انطلاقة البطولة.
وكان الكابتن  محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني قد ادلى  بتصريحات مثيرة  تناقلتها وسائل الاعلام المحلية والافريقية وقال لهيئة  الاذاعة البريطانية  bbc ان فرقته المحلية التي لا تضم اي لاعب محترف في  الدوريات الاوروبية  ستخلط الاوراق في غينيا الاستوائية وستسقط كل  الاحتمالات التي وضعها  المراقبون للمجموعة الثانية التي تضم الي جانب صقور  الجديان منتخبات ساحل  العاج وبوركينا فاسو وانجولا.
واثارت  هذه التصريحات ردود فعل كبيرة ووصفها البعض بالشجاعة والجريئة  واعتبرها  البعض الاخر رسالة تحذير من مازدا لمنتخبات المجموعة الثانية التي  تعتمد  علي المحترفين القادمين من اوروبا.

*

----------


## مناوي

*يبدو  ان وزارة الشاب والرياضة واتحاد الكرة وانديته في الدوري الممتاز   سيواجهون ازمة شديدة الانفجار لا يستطيعون عبورها بسلام الا وهي سيف   الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الكاف المصلت علي رقاب الجميع الا وهو تحول   اندية الدوري الممتاز الي شركات مساهمة ويبقي السؤال المطروح والذي يحتاج   الي اجابة شافية هو هل يمكن تحويل انديتنا بالدوري الممتاز الي شركات   مساهمة وهل ستنجح في التطبيق العملي وخلال السطور التالية وفي هذه الحلقة   الثانية نحاول الاجابة علي التساؤلات المطروحة وكيف تتحول الاندية الي   شركات مساهمة ومن يدير هذه الشركات هل مجلس الادارة المنتخب عبر الجمعية   العمومية ام اصحاب المال واصحاب الاسهم الذين سيضعون في اعتبارهم المكسب   والخسارة والنجاح وتحقيق هذه المكاسب لن يتحقق الا بالنجاح في كرة القدم.
*

----------


## مناوي

*ثلاثة محاور مهمة للنقاش:
بداية نؤكد انه لا مفر مطلقا من تحويل الاندية لشركات مساهمة بعد ان  اصبح  قرار الكاف ملزما ولكن هذا الامر من الضرورة بمكان ان ياخذ حقه من  النقاش  من لجنة الرياضة بالبرلمان مرورا بوزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية   والولائية واتحاد الكرة واندية الممتاز ولابد ان يتركز النقاش في ثلاث   جزئيات مهمة واساسية وهي النادي وفريق الكرة وحقوق الاعضاء فالامر برمته   يتعلق بعدة امور مرتبطة فهل سيتم تحويل النادي ككل الي شركات مساهمة ام   فريق الكرة فقط وماذا عن الاعضاء وحقوقهم ومناقشة هذه النقاط مهمة وضرورية   جدا قبل اصدار اي قانون جديد او اقراره لان الامر لا يتعلق بجزء فقط بل   بعدة اجزاء كلها مرتبطة ببعضها البعض.


في حالة تحويل الاندية الي شركات:
هل تتبع لوزارة الاستثمار ام وزارة الرياضة
اذا افترضنا ان الاندية تحولت الي شركات مساهمة بالكامل من خلال اسهم  وان  يكون هناك مستثمرون وان تقتصر علاقة الاعضاء علي العضوية دون اي شيء  اخر  دون ان يكون لعضو النادي ربح او حق الانتخاب والدخول في مجلس الادارة  ويتم  انتخابه عن طريق وزارة الاستثمار او وزارة الشباب والرياضة وبافراد من   المساهمين وان تكون الشركة مستقلة ولكن يبقي السؤال لمن تكون تبعية الشركة   هل وزارة الشباب والرياضة ام وزارة الاستثمار؟.


هذا هو الخوف من تحويل الاندية لشركات
الخوف كل الخوف هو ان تتحول الاندية الي مرابحة دون النظر الي الاندية  من  ناحية انها اجتماعية ومتنفس للاعضاء وكذلك علي حساب الرياضة بدلا ان  يصبح  النادي واجهة رياضية يتحول الي مول تجاري.


حل مجالس الادارات بالاندية في هذه الحالة
اذا تم بالفعل تحويل الاندية الي شركات مساهمة فهذا يعني بالضرورة دراسة   الموضوع من جميع جوانبه ثم طرح الاسهم وتحديد القيمة وتوزيع الاسهم علي   الاعضاء الحاليين ثم يتم دخول مساهمين جدد لاستكمال راس المال وفي هذه   الحالة يتم حل مجالس الادارات وكلما زادت الاسهم وقيمتها كان لصاحبها الدور   الاكبر في ادارة الشركة وتسييرها وعند اقامة الانتخابات يشارك كل الاعضاء   سواء القدامي او المساهمين الجدد غير ان الشركة المساهمة في هذه الحالة   ستدخل في قانون الشركات وستكون لها فائدة كبيرة في انعاش النادي وسيتم   الصرف عليه جيدا وستحقق انتعاشة كبيرة للاندية في جميع المجالات.


قرار ينتظر وزير الرياضة الجديد
وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي الجديد تنتظره مهمة صعبة للغاية بتنفيذ   قرار الفيفا بتحويل الاندية الي شركات مساهمة واري ان السيد الوزير لن   يصادق علي اي قرار للتطبيق قبل اخضاعه لعدة دراسات ولجان قبل ان تنتهي الي   السماح بوجود شركات مالية في الاندية من عدمها.


القمة هي المؤهلة وبقية الاندية في مهب الريح
ناديا القمة الكروية بالبلاد هما المؤهلان فقط من دون سائر الاندية في   تحويل نادييهما الي شركتين لانهما الاكثر شعبية وبالقطع سوف يركزان علي   نشاط كرة القدم دون الدخول في الانشطة الاخري ولكن تبقي هناك اشكالية ستقع   فيها الجهة صاحبة الحق في هذه القرارات هي من الذي ينتخب الجمعية العمومية   هل عضو النادي ام حامل السهم ومما لا شك فيه ان تحويل ناديي القمة الي   شركتين مساهمتين من شانه ان يقضي علي المشكلات التي تواجهها واهمها المادية   التي تعوق اي تقدم في النشاط سواء كرة القدم او خلافه.


الشركات تحل التمويل الفردي
تحويل الاندية الي شركات مساهمة من شأنه ان يقضي علي التمويل الفردي عن   طريق رجال الاعمال وبالتالي فان الاندية ستعتمد على نفسها في التمويل.


اتحاد الكرة نائم والأندية حائرة
يمارس اتحاد الكرة تعتيما غير مبرر علي انديته فمنذ توجيهات الكاف  باختصار  مشاركة الاندية في بطولاته علي الاندية المحترفة لم يناقش اتحاد  الكرة  هذا الامر مع انديته من اجل معرفة الشروط المطلوبة وهي القوانين  السودانية  تسمح بانشاء شركات من اي نوع يكون الغرض منها ممارسة اللعبات  الرياضية او  النشاط الاجتماعي بشكل عام... وهل يتطلب ذلك تعديل القانون  الحالي  للرياضة واصدار تشريعات جديدة لاستكمال منظومة الاحتراف وهل يساهم  هذا  التواجد في ان يرفع عبئا كبيرا عن الدولة ليجعلها تركز اكثر وتتفرغ الي   اعداد النشء من الهواة وترك شئون الاندية للادارات المحترفة؟
 صعوبات تواجه الكاف
رغم اهمية توجه الكاف الجديد وخطورته على انديتنا فانه يواجه صعوبات جمة ولن ينفذ بالشكل والصورة التي يريدها الكاف.


فرصة القمة كبيرة والبقية بعيدة
ستظل فرصة ناديي القمة الكروية الهلال والمريخ كبيرة في التحول الي  شركتين  مساهمتين غير ان بقية الاندية ستكون بعيدة جدا عن تحقيق اهدافها حيث  سيظل  الوضع داخلها كما هو عليه ان لم يزداد سوءا

*

----------


## مناوي

*قرر مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ صرف النظر عن التعاقد مع مدرب الحراس المصري (الدهراوي)  وتقرر ان يكون كل الجهاز الفني برازيليا وذلك لعدم التوصل لأتفاق بين  المريخ ومدرب حراسه الاسبق المصري احمد الدهراوي .. ومن ناحية اخري علمت  كفر ووتر ان المريخ اتفق مع الاستاذ خالد امبدة لاجل ان يكون مترجما للمدرب  البرازيلي ريكاردو في الفترة المقبلة .. وقد شرعت دائرة الكرة والمكتب  التنفيذي في البدء في اجراءات دخول وارسال تذاكر السفر للطاقم البرازيلي  وكذلك اجراءات السفر الي العاصمة الكينية نيروبي والتي سيبدأ فيها المريخ  مسكره الاعدادي منتصف الشهر المقبل .. ايضا اكد العقيد صديق علي صالح وصول  جميع المحترفين في الموعد المحدد .. فيما عدا ساكواها الذي غادر الي  جوهانسبيرج مع المنتخب الزامبي ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*توصل  المريخ الي اتفاق مع شركة m t n ان يرتدي فريق الكرة بالمريخ في الموسم  الجديد ازياء مصنعة في المانيا من شركة (بوما) العالمية .. برعاية شركة ام  تي ان الراعي الرسمي للفريق التي تكفلت بالازيا الجديدة حيث تقرر تصنيع زي  اساسي احمر كامل مطعم بالاصفر وزي احتياطي اصفر كامل وزي احياطي للطواري  اسود مطعم بالاصفر وكذلك سيتم تصنيع بدل سفر كاملة لأعضاء الفريق والجهاز  الفني .. وايضا سيتم تصميم ازياء للتدريبات والفنادق ولصالة الطعام ..  وكانت الشركة كلفت مصمما خاصا لتصميم الازياء الخاصة بالمريخ وعرض بالفعل  عدة تصاميم واختار المريخ من بينها ..وينتظر ان يغادر مندوب الشركة  لألمانيا لمتابعة تصنيع الازياء واحضارها للخرطوم قبل بداية الاعداد ..
ومن ناحية اخري تواصلت ردود الفعل العنيفة والقوية في الاوساط المريخية حول  قضية كاس السودان وطالب الاقطاب ومشجعي النادي مجلس المريخ باتخاذ قرار  قوي يحفظ حقوق النادي .. ويحاسب الاتحاد العام علي خطأه الساذج ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*كشفت  صحيفة نيو فيشن اليوغنديه عن تفاصيل تعاقد نادي المريخ مع اللاعب مايك  موتابا (21 عاما) اللاعب السابق لفريق بونامويا اليوغندي حيث ذكرت الصحيفه  أن اللاعب وقع عقدا لمدة عامين بقيمة 100 الف دولار حصل من خلاله علي مقدم  عقد بلغ 15 ألف دولار كما سيحصل علي 3 الاف دولار كراتب شهري و شقه مجهزه  للسكن بالاضافه الي حافز قدره 1000 دولار في حالة الفوز في المباريات  الأفريقيه و 200 دولار في المباريات المحليه بالاضافه الي حافز قدره 10  الاف دولار في حالة تسجيله أكثر من 12 هدفا في الموسم , أما نادي بونومويا  اليوغندي فقد كان نصيبه من الصفقه 25 ألف دولار علما أنه تحصل علي توقيع  اللاعب عام 2007 من فريق أكاديمية ويمبلي مقابل مليون شلن يوغندي أي حوالي  400 دولار!. هذا و كان موتابا قد خضع للاختبار مع أحد الأنديه التركيه لكن  التجربه لم تنجح ليعود و يكمل انتقاله للمريخ , و كان مايك قد أعلن اسلامه  مؤخرا و أطلق علي نفسه اسم سليمان. وأبدت وسائل الاعلام اليوغنديه اهتماما  كبيرا بهذه الصفقه التي وصفها السيد روجرز المتحدث باسم الاتحاد اليوغندي  لكرة القدم بأنها صفقه مفيده لمنتخب يوغندا . يذكر أن اللاعب يمتلك في  رصيده 13 مباراه مع المنتخب اليوغندي الأول بدأها في عام 2010 و أحرز  خلالها 5 أهداف , و يقضي اللاعب حاليا عطلة قصيرة في موطنه و سيعود للخرطوم  مطلع الشهر المقبل للانضمام الي استعدادات فريقه للموسم الجد..
وكشفت الصحيفة الاوغندية ان موتيابا تجاهل عرض المريخ في بطولة سيكافا  للاندية وسافر الي تركيا وهناك خضع لأختبارات ولم ينجح فيها .. ولهذا عاد  للمريخ مرة اخري ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*كبد الحقيقه .. مزمل أبوالقاسم        خطأ طباعي ... خصوصي!

*   خلال مسابقة الممتاز الاخيرة تسلم نادي المريخ خطاباً رسمياً من الاتحاد   العام يفيد تأجيل مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل من يوم السبت 24/9/2011 إلي   اليوم التالي.
* وفي اليوم التالي أرسل الاتحاد   خطاباً آخر لنادي المريخ ادعي فيه أن ما ورد في الخطاب الأول ناتج عن خطأ   طباعي ، وان المباراة المذكورة ستقام في موعدها الأصلي.
*   لاحقاً علمنا أن التأجيل الاول تم سعياً إلي تنفيذ رغبة الهلال الذي طلب   تأجيل مباراته الدورية أمام أهلي شندي لتلعب يوم السبت 24/9 !
*   غير الهلال رأيه وطلب تأجيل المباراة يوماً إضافياً تمت إعادة مباراة   المريخ والأفيال إلي موعدها الأصلي ، وأدعي قادة أحد الأتحاد أن الخطاب   الأول ذهب إلي المريخ سهواً، وان ما ورد فيه نتج خطأ طباعي !
*   وقبل أيام نظرت لجنة الأستئنافات العليا الاستئناف المقدم من نادي المريخ   ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة والقاضي بحرمان المريخ من اللعب في بطولة كأس   السودان المقبلة .
*لاحظت لجنة ود الشيخ أن الخطاب   الذي وصلها من اللجنة المنظمة أورد حقيقة معاقبة المريخ بنص المادة 37 ج   والتي تتحدث عن رفض اللعب في ما عدا المباراة النهائية، فقرت إعادة القضية   إلي اللجنة المنظمة وطلبت منها تطبيق نص المادة 79 الفقرة أ والتي تنص علي   ما يلي: أي فريق يرفض أداء مباراة تنافسية غير الدوري أو يغيب أو يتأخر  عن  الحضور للملعب في الزمن القانوني دون عذر مقبول يعتبر مهزوماً 2/0 مع   الغرامة التي لاتقل عن الفي جنية سوداني ويجوز للاتحاد المختص اتخاذ أي   عقوبات أخري .
*وجاء توجيه لجنة الاستئنافات واضحاً ومحدداً ولا لبس فيه علي الإطلاق.
*   وبما أن اللجنة المذكورة مستقلة وشبه قضائية ، وقرارها نهائي فقد توقعنا   من اللجنة المنظمة أن تضع قرارها موضع التنفيذ، وتنفذه بحذافيره!
*   لكن اللوبي الكاره للمريخ من داخل اللجنة رفض تطبيق التوجيه الواضح ،   وأدعي أن الحيثيات التي ارسلت للجنة الاستئنافات العليا حوت خطأ طباعياً   ،بزعم أن المريخ عوقب بنص المادة 37ب وليس 37ج !
* بكل بساطة ، أصروا علي إبعاد المريخ من منافسة كأس السودان، وعللوا خطأهم بأنه طباعي!
* من الواضح ان الاخطاء الطباعية لا تحدث إلا عندما يتعلق الأمر بمعاقبة المريخ أو مجاملة الهلال !
*   من قبل سمح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لنادي الهلال بضم اللاعب   الموزمبيقي غابيتو وأضاف لعمره 40 يوماً في الكشف الإفريقي المرسل إلي   الكاف كي يمكن اللاعب من إكمال الثمانية عشر عاماً المطلوبة للانتقال!
* وعندما نشرنا صورة جواز سفر اللاعب وكشفنا الحقيقة للملأ علي الاتحاد ذلك الخطأ بأنه طباعي !
*   ووقتها خاطب الأخ مجدي شمس الدين الفيفا مدعياً أنهم فشلوا في ترجمة   بيانات جواز سفر اللاعب لأنه مكتوب باللغة البرتقالية ، وادعي أن السودان   لا يوجد فيه من يستطيع قراءة البرتقالية!
* في   صبيحة اليوم المحدد لاجتماع اللجنة المنظمة صدرت أحدي الصحف الزرقاء تحمل   مانشيتاً عريضاً حوي عبارة :( المريخ لن يلعب كأس السودان في الموسم المقبل   ) 
* ونشرت الصحيفة تصريحاً منسوباً لمصدر قانوني لم تكشف اسمه أكد فيه أن المريخ سيحرم من اللعب في الكأس المقبلة!
* وقد كان!
* فإلي من يوالي الاتحاد العام ظلمه للمريخ؟
* ومتي يكف عن استخدام سياسة الكيل بمكيالين بين طرفي القمة؟
* وماذا سيفعل مجلس المريخ ليعيد حقه السليب؟
مــجــلــس مــحــتــرم 
قالت قاعدة المريخ كلمتها وانتخبت مجلسا جديداً للنادي قبل أيام من الآن .
* وبدا واضحاً منذ الاجتماع الاول أن المريخ كسب مجلساً محترماً يضم شخصيات بارزة وأسماء لها إيقاع في الكوكب الأحمر.
*   أجتمع المجلس ووزع حقائبه علي الأعضاء وكلف سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن   عيسي بقيادة القطاع الرياضي تعزيزاً للتجربة الناجحة التي خاضها في الموسم   الماضي .
* وكان القرار موفقاً ومتوقعاً.
* لكن هواة الصيد في المياه العكرة لم يعجبهم الامر ، وحاولوا اختلاق ازمة من العدم.
*   أدعوا كذباً ان الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان احتج علي إبعاده من رئاسة القطاع   الرياضي لمصلحة الفريق ، وأن مولانا أزهري وداعة الله رفض أن يتخذ المجلس   قراراتة بإملاءت من الخارج.
* تحدث الحاج زيدان   مؤكداً انه لم يحتج علي الاختيار، وقال إنه طلب تكليفه برئاسة قطاع الشباب   والناشئين ليكمل ما بدأه في الموسم السابق.
*  وأقسم  مولانا أزهري وداعة الله نافياً أن يكون قد تفوه بالعبارة التي نسبت  إليه ،  وأكد أن المجلس اتخذ قراراته بكامل إرادته ، وجاءت كلها بالإجماع.
*   نقول للفريق وزيدان وازهري وكل أعضاء المجلس سيروا في طريقكم ولا تأبهوا   لهواة الشتل والفتل ممن لا يعجبهم أن يكون للمريخ مجلس محترم يرعى شئونه   ويسوس أموره بما يحقق المصلحة العليا للنادي الكبير!

آخـــر الحــقـائق


* الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان الورع التقي لا يعرف التشبث بالناصب.
* وهو اكثر الناس زهداً فيها.
* ووجوده علي رأس قطاع الشباب والناشئين طبيعي ومتوقع، لأنه مربي من الطراز الأول.
* نشكر فاروق جبرة الذي لبي النداء واجزل العطاء.
ونرحب بعودة الديسكو إبراهومة لمساعدة ريكاردو.
* كلاهما مؤهل لتولي منصب المدرب العام.
* تقبل جبرة القرار بصدر رحب ، وأكد انه جاهز لخدمة المريخ متي ما طلب منه ذلك.
*   سخر بعض أدعياء الفهم من أن المريخ دفع مبلغ 25 ألف دولار للاعب اليوغندي   مايك موتيابا مع أن نادي بوناموايا سجله بما يعادل 400 دولار فقط!
* كم دفع الاتحاد السكندري لشراء أوتوبونغ من الأتحاد السوري، وبكم باعه للهلال؟
وبكم سجل الميرغني كسلا مهند الطاهر، وبكم باعه للهلال؟
* موتيابا أرخص محترف أجنبي أتي للقمة.
* وقبله دفع المريخ خمسين ألف دولار فقط لضم باسكال فأصبح من أفضل المحترفين الأجانب الذين لعبوا في السودان!
* هناك من تنضح دواخله بالأحقاد ولا يري في المريخ شيئاً جميلاً.
* أصبر علي كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله ، كالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله.
*   عاد شاعر المريخ الطيب عبد الرحمن إلي أرض الوطن في إجازته السنوية ،   وأبتدر عودته بمسدار جميل قال فيه: مريخاب عزاز ما بنرضي غير وحدتنا، وحدة   وائتلاف بيها الامم عرفتنا، ما دايرين مناصب دايما نكتل الفتنة، دايرين   نتحد ونرفع شعار نجمتنا.
* جيداً جيت يا الطيب.
* حبابك ما غريب الدار.
*   أما الشاعر إسماعيل الجعلي فقد رد علي هواة الفتن بنمة جميلة قال فيها:   نحن أولاد بلد ومريخنا جد في الكورة سيد أسيادو.. ووقت الجد بجد اولاد   الرجال في الحارة ديل أولادو.. في بلاد العرب وأفريقيا علي صعود المنصات   البطولة اعتادوا.. ولسه جارنا ما عرف الدرب وثمانين سنة مرت علي ميلادو!
*   من القلب أعتذر لصديقي هاشم محمد أحمد ملاح عما أصابه من رشاش في صفحات   الصدي، وأرجو أن يتقبل عذرنا، وهو أدري الناس بما نكنه له من ود وأحترام.
* لك العتبى حتي ترضي يا ابن الزعيم.
* ونكرر شكرنا للأخ ياسر الشريف علي مبادرته بشطب بلاغه المرفوع ضد الصدي.
وعد وارغو بتقديم موسم استثنائي وأكد أن ريكاردو سيساعده علي إظهار قدراته.
* أفلح إن صدق.
* اختيار نيروبي لمعسكر الإعداد قرار موفق.
*   علمنا أمس أن المريخ شرع في التعاقد مع شركة عالمية لتوفير أزيائه للموسم   الجديد. وتم ذلك بالتنسيق مع شركة ( إم تي إن) الراعية للفريق.
* شهد ملف الزي طفرة واضحة في الموسم الماضي .
لذا نتوقع الأفضل في الموسم الحالي.
*آخــر خــبــر: لاتحاد مدني قضية .. عادلة وقوية.




*

----------


## مناوي

*اتجاه  قوي في المريخ للانسحاب من بطولة كاس السودان افادت المتابعات الدقيقة  التي تحصلت عليها الصحيفة ان هناك اتجاه قوي قد برز داخل نادي المريخ  بالانسحاب نهائيا وعدم المشاركة في بطولة كاس السودان بعد ان جدد الاتحاد  السوداني عبر لجنة المسابقات بابعاد المريخ من مسابقة كاس السودان ويتوقع  ان يكون هناك قرارا بعدم المشاركة في البطولة التي وصف همد انها منتهكة ولم  يحترمها الاتحاد بقرارته المعيبة وايضا تصريحات عصام الحاج الامين العام  للمريخ بان البطولة ميتة ولا تقدم ولا تؤخر والاهتمام بها ضعيف ولا يرقي  لمستوي البطولة الثانية في السودان وبين قيادي مريخي ان الاجواء الان في  المريخ مهيأه لتحقيق النجاحات على المستوى المحلي والافريقي وان قرار  الاتحاد ربما يؤثر على المريخ في المشاركات الافريقية ايضا بعد ان اجتمعت  اللجنة وصبت الزيت على النار بتغولها على صلاحيات لجنة اعلي منها وهي لجنة  الاسئنافات!!
*

----------


## مناوي

*أصدر الاتحاد  الافريقي لكرة القدم قراراً قضى باعفاء المنتخبات المشاركة في نهائيات (  الكاف ) بطولة الامم الافريقية المقامة في شهر يناير المقبل بغينيا  الاستوائية والجابون وأمن الكاف على انطلاقة المراحل التمهيدية لبطولة  الامم 2013 في الاسبوع الاول للشهر القادم ... يذكر أن كاف رأى أن تستضيف  جنوب افريقيا البطولة بدلا من الجماهيرية الليبية . علما بان البطولة ستقام  في السنوات الفردية بدلا من الزوجية .. وستكون اولاها في العام 2013
*

----------


## مناوي

*بعض عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

عصام الحاج : بطولة كأس السودان ميته وسنشيعها الى مثواها الاخير

اتحاد الكره الكيني يدعم معسكر المريخ والفريق يؤدي ثلاث تجارب ووجوه جديده في القاعات الحمراء

البدري يتفق مع انبي ويرحب بالحضري بعد حل مشكلته .. وهارون يقول : الوزاره لن تحاسب اتحادات الاخفاق في الدوره العربيه

المريخ يشرع في ترتيبات معسكر كينيا

13 مليارا من الماليه دعما للمدينه الرياضيه

اتحاد الكره يحدد خريطة الموسم الجديد

هل يتقابل البدري والحضري ثانيه في انبي

العجب يتسبب في نشوب مشاجره بين نجوم المريخ .. و ( تي شيرت ) يجلب التفاؤل لمحسن سيد

كليتشي يعد جمال الوالي بموسم مختلف وحارس الغرافه القطري يدعم صقور الجديان بمعدات رياضيه 

معدات رياضيه من حارس الغرافه لحماة عرين المنتخب 

هاشم هارون : لسنا موظفين حتى نتقدم بأستقالاتنا للوزير ولا يحق لاي جهه محاسبتنا غير الجمعيه العموميه

الوزاره لاتستطيع محاسبة الاتحادات على اخفاقات الدوحه وليس من اختصاص الاولمبيه المحاسب والحرمان من المشاركه الخارجيه 

من يملك دليلا على سفر العائلات عليه فتح بلاغ ونرفض تدخل السياسه في الرياضه

مشاجره بين نجوم المريخ بسبب العجب

مع اقتراب موعد سفر فريق الكره بنادي المريخ خارج السودان لاقامة المعسكر  الاعدادي للفرقه الحمراء تأهبا لاستحقاقات الموسم الجديد نشب شجار ظريف بين  نجوم المريخ بسبب القائد العجب حيث يريد عدد كبير من لاعبي الفرقه الحمراء  الاقامه مع العجب في غرفته اثناء معسكر الفريق ويعلم كل لاعبي المريخ ان  الشخص الذي سيفوز بالاقامه مع العجب في غرفته سيستمتع كثيرا بالدعابه  والمرح التي يتميز بها النجم الجماهيري الكبير
*

----------


## مناوي

*قالت  (صفحة اخبار النجوم) أن استطاعت أن تكشف سر التى شيرت الذى ظل يرتديه مدرب  منتخبنا الاولمبي محسن سيد في كل مباريات الفرق التي اشرف عليها فنيا  وقالت الصفحة ان المدرب سيد يتفاءل بهذا التي شيرت ويلقبه بـ (تى شيرت  الانتصارات) وقال انه ظل يرتدى هذا القميص منذ فتره طويلة منذ ان كان يدرب  الرومان الاتحاد مدني ثم انتقل الى فريق الموردة والى المنتخب الاولمبي  وأوضح سيد انه كان يتمنى ان يرتدى التى شيرت فى بطولة ام الألعاب الأخيرة  بالدوحة ولكن إلزام المنتخب بزى موحد من قبل اللجنه المنظمة جعلته يلغى  الفكرة ورفض سيد التخلي عن (التى شيرت) رغم عن الهزائم التي يتعرض لها  احيانا وهو يرتديه 
الجدير بالذكر ان محسن سيد كان قد هاجم المدير الادارى للمنتخب الاولمبى امس ووصف اللاعبين بانه يكرهونه 
*

----------


## مناوي

*مجلس المريخ  يكلف القطاع القانوني الذي يرأسه مولانا ازهري وداعة الله باعداد مذكره  ورفعها الى الاتحاد العام ردا على قرار اللجنه المنظمه الاخير بخصوص مسابقة  كأس السودان وشرع بالفعل في اعداد المذكره وينتظر ان يتم تسليمها خلال  الساعات المقبله للاتحاد
*

----------


## مناوي

*تعقد  اللجنه القانونيه للمريخ اجتماعها الاول اليوم برئاسة مولانا ازهري وداعة  الله للنظر فى عدد من الامور الهامه و التي على رأسها قضية كأس السودان  بالاضافة الى لائحه العام الجديد .

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تسلم يالحبيب 
مناوي
تسلموووو شابا 
على المرور

*

----------


## مناوي

*يديك العافية يا ابو الحسن ... 
مرورك اسعدني
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مشكور شيخ طارق ومناوى على الروائع ..

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مشكور شيخ طارق ومناوى على الروائع ..




تسلم يا ود الجاك ..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*رحيق رياضي ... احمد محمد الحاج .. الداير تهري .. أسكت خلي

 إذا وجدت من يُعاديك ويتمادى في المُعاداة ويقوم بإغتنام الفُرص في  المجالس أو التجمعات أو (المنتديات الإسفيرية) ليسكب عُصارة (مُعاداته)  بعبارات وإشارات وتلميحات مُستترة ويتحرى الفُرص لممارسة ذلك الدور القبيح  (في الهيّن والقاسي) فما عليك إلا أن تُنفّذ المثل السوداني القائل (الداير  تهري أسكت خلي) حيث يتوجب عليك أن تلزم الصمت التام عن ذلك السلوك وتتجاهل  ذلك الإسفاف وذلك الجهل الذي ربما يكون ناتجاً من عِلة نفسية أو نقص في  التربية أو حقداً أو حسداً أو حتى إشغالاً لحيز فارغ من مساحة ذلك الشخص  خلال حياته اليومية فالصمت حينها لايعني الضعف أو الرهبة وإنما تهميشاً  لذلك السلوك وعدم الإكتراث لسفاسف الأمور التي تُصدر الضجيج كثيراً. 

 . المُقدمة أعلاه ترتبط إرتباطاً وثيقاً بما يتم تداوله هذه الأيام ومايتم  تداوله قضية تُسمى (كأس السودان) وبطولة الكأس بطولة تُسمى (النهائي)  وبطولة لاتعرف النجاح إلا من خلال لقاء القمة بين المريخ والهلال حيث تابعت  حيثيات القضية التي طفت من جديد على السطح بتداعيات ماذكرته لجنة  الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وماذكره الإتحاد العام نفسه عبر  اللجنة المُنظمة وبعيداً عن اللوائح والمواد وتلك الحزمة من الجدل القانوني  اللامُفيد وعدم الفائدة يأتي من تأكيد منطوق الحُكم وأساسه (الحِرمان) فهل  يُفترض أن يترنم مجلس المريخ بأغنية (يالحرموني منك) أم عليه أن يشدو  بأغنية (تروح إن شاءالله في 60). 

 . تحدثت سابقاً (قبل إتفاق  الليل الثُلاثي والي برير إتحاد) بضعف حُجة (رفض) المريخ لأداء نهائي كأس  السودان ومازلت عند وجهة نظري بأن الرفض الأشبه بالإنسحاب وقتها لامُبرر له  إطلاقاً واليوم أرجو أن يترك مجلس المريخ (وإعلامه) الخوض في هذا الملف  لأن الرد القاسي لايكون باللهث وراء بطولة تركها المريخ تذهب طائعة لنده  الهلال بل أن مجلس المريخ نفسه رحّب بالعقوبات وطالب بالتشدد أكثر واليوم  يُصرّح أمينه العام بأن البطولة (ميتة) وأجد نفسي أتفق معه تماماً فبطولة  كأس السودان بطولة ضعيفة ومُترهلة ولا فائدة فنية تُرجى منها سوى صخب بفوز  الند على نده ليلة الختام. 

 . مبدأ المريخ كان (رفض التوقيت) وهو  إنسحاب مُستتر والترحيب بالعقوبات وقتها يُجزم بقبول ماصدر أما الرد على  أخطاء (الباء) و (الجيم) وأخطاء الطباعة التي تأتي حكراً على الخطابات  المُرسلة من قبل مُعتصم وحاشيته للمريخ يكون بتطبيق المثل السوداني (الداير  تهري أسكت خلي) والتطبيق لايكون بالصمت عن مايتم تداوله الأن وإنما  بُمقاطعة بطولة كأس السودان حتى تنجلي الغُمة برحيل إتحاد هش هشاشة (اللحم  الحرّي) ! تعرفوا الحرّي؟ 



 نقاط من رحيق 



 - بطولة ضعيفة مكسبها الأول هو إسقاط الند ولاجديد غير ذلك. 

 - قرارات اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة كأس السودان (ضجيج) وعلى المريخ أن يتفادى هذا الضجيج. 

 - بطولة كأس السودان لانكهة لها بدون اللون الأحمر ورد المريخ القاسي  يتمثّل في مُقاطعة البطولة مواسم ومواسم وحينها فعلى اللجنة المنظمة أن  تُعاقب المريخ وفقاً للوائحها الفطيرة وغير الدقيقة المعاني. 

 - مُقاطعة المريخ للبطولة هو الرد ياعصام الحاج أو كما ذكرت (التشييع للمثوى الأخير). 

 - دعنا ننفّذ عقوبة الحرمان هذا الموسم ودعنا نُقاطع المواسم الأخرى فهو الرد الأمثل. 

 - مُباراة ودية قوية أفضل من مباراة رسمية مع فرق العيلفون والفاشر وحلفا. 

 - خطأ مطبعي يتكرر ويتكرر !! على مجدي شمس الدين أن يُراجع الموظف الذي  يقوم بطباعة الخطابات لنادي المريخ ويبحث عن سبب عدم التركيز في الطباعة. 

 - هل هناك فائدة فنية مرجوة من بطولة كأس السودان ؟ الإجابة لا. 

 - بطولة تفوز فيها فرق القمة على الفرق الأخرى بخمسة عشر هدفاً وأربعة عشر  هدفاً وعشرة أهداف وتسعة أهداف و....و....و.... لافائدة منها. 

 -  هل يعلم المريخ كيف يرد على معتصم وزمرته ! هل يعلم المريخ كيف يُنسّق  إنشاء بطولة مع إتحاد الخرطوم ! وحينها ستنسلخ أندية الخرطوم والأهلي  والموردة كما إنسلخت هذا الموسم من كأس السودان ! 

 - إستحداث  منافسة محلية ولائية بمشاركة أندية الممتاز أفضل من كأس السودان مائة مرة  على الأقل ستوفر الأندية جُهد الأبدان وصرف الأموال. 

 - والهدف الرئيسي حينها يكون بآلية المُشاركة بالفريق الرديف. قليل من التخطيط كثير من الفائدة. 

 - أضحك مع هذا الخبر (مازدا يمنع اللاعبين من إستخدام الفيس بوك). 

 - هل تعلم لماذا الخبر مُضحك. 

 - الأيام ستكشف لك ذلك وربما الصحافة وربما بعض شهود العيان وربما. 

 - مُعسكر المريخ :: لافرق بين نيروبي ودُبي وأسمرا فكلها مُدن جميلة  وترفيهية والأهم هو من سنواجه في الإعداد والأهم جداً توفر مُتطلبات  الإعداد وبالتوفيق للون الأحمر. 

 - هل تُريد أن تضحك مرة أخرى ::  عندي صحبي هلالابي قال لي نحن خزنا سيلا في فريق درجة أولى عشان مانفقدو في  الممتاز لو لعب مع أهلي شندي!! قمت ضحكت !! قال لي بتضحك مالك !! قلت لا  مافي حاجة بس إتذكرت تعديلات الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للإتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم.

*

----------


## مناوي

*كبد الحقيقة ... مزمل ابو القاسم .. خطأ طبيعي ...خصوصي !!


* خلال مسابقة الممتاز الاخيرة تسلم نادي المريخ خطاباً رسمياً من الاتحاد  العام يفيد تأجيل مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل من يوم السبت 24/9/2011 إلي  اليوم التالي.

* وفي اليوم التالي أرسل الاتحاد خطاباً آخر لنادي المريخ ادعي فيه أن ما  ورد في الخطاب الأول ناتج عن خطأ طباعي ، وان المباراة المذكورة ستقام في  موعدها الأصلي.

* لاحقاً علمنا أن التأجيل الاول تم سعياً إلي تنفيذ رغبة الهلال الذي طلب  تأجيل مباراته الدورية أمام أهلي شندي لتلعب يوم السبت 24/9 !

* غير الهلال رأيه وطلب تأجيل المباراة يوماً إضافياً تمت إعادة مباراة  المريخ والأفيال إلي موعدها الأصلي ، وأدعي قادة أحد الأتحاد أن الخطاب  الأول ذهب إلي المريخ سهواً، وان ما ورد فيه نتج خطأ طباعي !

* وقبل أيام نظرت لجنة الأستئنافات العليا الاستئناف المقدم من نادي المريخ  ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة والقاضي بحرمان المريخ من اللعب في بطولة كأس  السودان المقبلة .

*لاحظت لجنة ود الشيخ أن الخطاب الذي وصلها من اللجنة المنظمة أورد حقيقة  معاقبة المريخ بنص المادة 37 ج والتي تتحدث عن رفض اللعب في ما عدا  المباراة النهائية، فقرت إعادة القضية إلي اللجنة المنظمة وطلبت منها تطبيق  نص المادة 79 الفقرة أ والتي تنص علي ما يلي: أي فريق يرفض أداء مباراة  تنافسية غير الدوري أو يغيب أو يتأخر عن الحضور للملعب في الزمن القانوني  دون عذر مقبول يعتبر مهزوماً 2/0 مع الغرامة التي لاتقل عن الفي جنية  سوداني ويجوز للاتحاد المختص اتخاذ أي عقوبات أخري .

*وجاء توجيه لجنة الاستئنافات واضحاً ومحدداً ولا لبس فيه علي الإطلاق.

* وبما أن اللجنة المذكورة مستقلة وشبه قضائية ، وقرارها نهائي فقد توقعنا  من اللجنة المنظمة أن تضع قرارها موضع التنفيذ، وتنفذه بحذافيره!

* لكن اللوبي الكاره للمريخ من داخل اللجنة رفض تطبيق التوجيه الواضح ،  وأدعي أن الحيثيات التي ارسلت للجنة الاستئنافات العليا حوت خطأ طباعياً  ،بزعم أن المريخ عوقب بنص المادة 37ب وليس 37ج !

* بكل بساطة ، أصروا علي إبعاد المريخ من منافسة كأس السودان، وعللوا خطأهم بأنه طباعي!

* من الواضح ان الاخطاء الطباعية لا تحدث إلا عندما يتعلق الأمر بمعاقبة المريخ أو مجاملة الهلال !

* من قبل سمح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لنادي الهلال بضم اللاعب  الموزمبيقي غابيتو وأضاف لعمره 40 يوماً في الكشف الإفريقي المرسل إلي  الكاف كي يمكن اللاعب من إكمال الثمانية عشر عاماً المطلوبة للانتقال!

* وعندما نشرنا صورة جواز سفر اللاعب وكشفنا الحقيقة للملأ علي الاتحاد ذلك الخطأ بأنه طباعي !

* ووقتها خاطب الأخ مجدي شمس الدين الفيفا مدعياً أنهم فشلوا في ترجمة  بيانات جواز سفر اللاعب لأنه مكتوب باللغة البرتقالية ، وادعي أن السودان  لا يوجد فيه من يستطيع قراءة البرتقالية!

* في صبيحة اليوم المحدد لاجتماع اللجنة المنظمة صدرت أحدي الصحف الزرقاء تحمل مانشيتاً عريضاً حوي عبارة  المريخ لن يلعب كأس السودان في الموسم المقبل ) 

* ونشرت الصحيفة تصريحاً منسوباً لمصدر قانوني لم تكشف اسمه أكد فيه أن المريخ سيحرم من اللعب في الكأس المقبلة!

* وقد كان!

* فإلي من يوالي الاتحاد العام ظلمه للمريخ؟

* ومتي يكف عن استخدام سياسة الكيل بمكيالين بين طرفي القمة؟

* وماذا سيفعل مجلس المريخ ليعيد حقه السليب؟

مــجــلــس مــحــتــرم 

قالت قاعدة المريخ كلمتها وانتخبت مجلسا جديداً للنادي قبل أيام من الآن .

* وبدا واضحاً منذ الاجتماع الاول أن المريخ كسب مجلساً محترماً يضم شخصيات بارزة وأسماء لها إيقاع في الكوكب الأحمر.

* أجتمع المجلس ووزع حقائبه علي الأعضاء وكلف سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن  عيسي بقيادة القطاع الرياضي تعزيزاً للتجربة الناجحة التي خاضها في الموسم  الماضي .

* وكان القرار موفقاً ومتوقعاً.

* لكن هواة الصيد في المياه العكرة لم يعجبهم الامر ، وحاولوا اختلاق ازمة من العدم.

* أدعوا كذباً ان الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان احتج علي إبعاده من رئاسة القطاع  الرياضي لمصلحة الفريق ، وأن مولانا أزهري وداعة الله رفض أن يتخذ المجلس  قراراتة بإملاءت من الخارج.

* تحدث الحاج زيدان مؤكداً انه لم يحتج علي الاختيار، وقال إنه طلب تكليفه  برئاسة قطاع الشباب والناشئين ليكمل ما بدأه في الموسم السابق.

* وأقسم مولانا أزهري وداعة الله نافياً أن يكون قد تفوه بالعبارة التي  نسبت إليه ، وأكد أن المجلس اتخذ قراراته بكامل إرادته ، وجاءت كلها  بالإجماع.

* نقول للفريق وزيدان وازهري وكل أعضاء المجلس سيروا في طريقكم ولا تأبهوا  لهواة الشتل والفتل ممن لا يعجبهم أن يكون للمريخ مجلس محترم يرعى شئونه  ويسوس أموره بما يحقق المصلحة العليا للنادي الكبير!

آخـــر الحــقـائق

* الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان الورع التقي لا يعرف التشبث بالناصب.

* وهو اكثر الناس زهداً فيها.

* ووجوده علي رأس قطاع الشباب والناشئين طبيعي ومتوقع، لأنه مربي من الطراز الأول.

* نشكر فاروق جبرة الذي لبي النداء واجزل العطاء.

ونرحب بعودة الديسكو إبراهومة لمساعدة ريكاردو.

* كلاهما مؤهل لتولي منصب المدرب العام.

* تقبل جبرة القرار بصدر رحب ، وأكد انه جاهز لخدمة المريخ متي ما طلب منه ذلك.

* سخر بعض أدعياء الفهم من أن المريخ دفع مبلغ 25 ألف دولار للاعب اليوغندي  مايك موتيابا مع أن نادي بوناموايا سجله بما يعادل 400 دولار فقط!

* كم دفع الاتحاد السكندري لشراء أوتوبونغ من الأتحاد السوري، وبكم باعه للهلال؟

وبكم سجل الميرغني كسلا مهند الطاهر، وبكم باعه للهلال؟

* موتيابا أرخص محترف أجنبي أتي للقمة.

* وقبله دفع المريخ خمسين ألف دولار فقط لضم باسكال فأصبح من أفضل المحترفين الأجانب الذين لعبوا في السودان!

* هناك من تنضح دواخله بالأحقاد ولا يري في المريخ شيئاً جميلاً.

* أصبر علي كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله ، كالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله.

* عاد شاعر المريخ الطيب عبد الرحمن إلي أرض الوطن في إجازته السنوية ،  وأبتدر عودته بمسدار جميل قال فيه: مريخاب عزاز ما بنرضي غير وحدتنا، وحدة  وائتلاف بيها الامم عرفتنا، ما دايرين مناصب دايما نكتل الفتنة، دايرين  نتحد ونرفع شعار نجمتنا.

* جيداً جيت يا الطيب.

* حبابك ما غريب الدار.

* أما الشاعر إسماعيل الجعلي فقد رد علي هواة الفتن بنمة جميلة قال فيها:  نحن أولاد بلد ومريخنا جد في الكورة سيد أسيادو.. ووقت الجد بجد اولاد  الرجال في الحارة ديل أولادو.. في بلاد العرب وأفريقيا علي صعود المنصات  البطولة اعتادوا.. ولسه جارنا ما عرف الدرب وثمانين سنة مرت علي ميلادو!

* من القلب أعتذر لصديقي هاشم محمد أحمد ملاح عما أصابه من رشاش في صفحات  الصدي، وأرجو أن يتقبل عذرنا، وهو أدري الناس بما نكنه له من ود وأحترام.

* لك العتبى حتي ترضي يا ابن الزعيم.

* ونكرر شكرنا للأخ ياسر الشريف علي مبادرته بشطب بلاغه المرفوع ضد الصدي.

وعد وارغو بتقديم موسم استثنائي وأكد أن ريكاردو سيساعده علي إظهار قدراته.

* أفلح إن صدق.

* اختيار نيروبي لمعسكر الإعداد قرار موفق.

* علمنا أمس أن المريخ شرع في التعاقد مع شركة عالمية لتوفير أزيائه للموسم  الجديد. وتم ذلك بالتنسيق مع شركة ( إم تي إن) الراعية للفريق.

* شهد ملف الزي طفرة واضحة في الموسم الماضي .

لذا نتوقع الأفضل في الموسم الحالي.

*آخــر خــبــر: لاتحاد مدني قضية .. عادلة وقوية.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*قلم x الكورة .. مامون ابو شيبه .. الحل في الثورة



في عام ٢٠٠٢م رفض الهلال    اداء دورة اتحاد الخرطوم التنافسية المشتركة بين فرق الممتاز والاولي 
حضر فريق المريخ ولم يحضر الهلال  لاستاد الخرطوم لاداء المباراة 
الهلال كان يخشى مواجهة المريخ التي تقرر قيامها بدون اللاعبين الدورليين المتواجدين مع المنتخب خارج البلاد  
ومنح الحكم الزمن القانوني    لفريق الهلال ولم يحضر وسلم الحكم تقريره مباشرة لاتحاد الخرطوم عقب
اعلان تخلف الهلال  واعقب     ذالك مباراة حبيبه بين المريخ
واحد فرق الاولي

واثناء  المباراة الحبيبة اجتمعت اللجنة المنظمة لاتحاد الخرطوم داخل  مكاتب  الاتحاد باستاد الخرطوم واطلعت علي تقرير الحكم وقررت اعتبار  الهلال  مهزوما وتغريمه وتجميد نشاطه  لمده شهر واجراء مراسم   تسليم  الجوائز  والكاس للمريخ بعد     نهاية المباراة الحبية مباشرة في  نفس اليوم  المحدد  لختام الدوره والذي كان يسبق تاريخ  قفل الموسم بيومين فقط

وكانت هناك مباراة معلنة مع     ختام الموسم بين الفريقين
المريخ  والهلال علي كاس السودان بحسب قرارات اتحاد الخرطوم  حول تخلف  الهلال كان  يفترض  عدم قيام مباراة كاس السودان ومنح كاس البطولة للمريخ
لكن  اتحاد الكره إلغى عقوبات اتحاد الخرطوم علي الهلال في الجزئية  المتعلقه  بايقاف نشاط الهلال لمدة شهر علي اساس أن الهلال تخلف من مباراة في  بطولة  الخرطوم ولم ينسحب من   المنافسة
وبعدها تقدم نادي  المريخ  بمزكرة احتجاج للاتحاد العام وطالب    بمنحة كاس السودان فقامت       لجنة  الحالات الطارئة التي يراسها مجدي شمس الدين وتضم اربعة اشخاص من  داخل  قاعة كير  بعتبارمزكره المريخ انسحابا من كأس السودان وقررت منح الكأس   الهلال
القرار ادهش الوسط الرياضي لأن المريخ لم يعلن انسحابه من   مبارة الكأس  وكان يمكن للجنة الطوارئ ان ترفض مذكره المريخ وتعلن قيام   مباراة القمه علي الكأس  في موعدها في استاد الهلال فأذا تخلف المريخ بعدها   تتخذ الإجراءت اللازمه .. ولكن اللجنه لم تقم بهذه الخطوات القانونيه   فأصدرت قرارا معيبا(كيري) بتتويج الهلال بطلا لكأس السودان من داخل قاعة   كير!!
القانونيون قالوا ان اللجنه زاتها غير شرعيه وغير منصوص عنها  في  النظام الاساسي ،ناهيك عن اتخازها لقرار خطير بعيدا عن خطوات القانون  !
في  تلك الايام كنت مع الزميل الراحل صلاح سعيد له الرحمه والمغفره   داخل  مكاتب صحيفه المشاهد وكان يجري مكالمة هاتفية مع احد ضباط الاتحاد  وعقب  المكالمة ظهرت ملامح التعجب والدهشه علي قسمات الراحل صلاح سعيد واخبرني  بان ضابط الاتحاد
الذي كان يهاتفه كان يضحك         بعد منح  الاتحاد  كاس السودان للهلال دون أن ينسحب المريخ      لقد احرزتم كاس بطوله   الممتاز ثلاثه سنوات متتالية عاوزين نعمل موازنه بمنح كأس السودان للهلال  !!
كتب بواسطة صفحة الزعيم السوداني (المريخ)



*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شيخ طارق وحسن زياده ومناوى الله يديكم العافية !!!
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الشكر الكثير للاخوين طارق وحسن على المجهود والاضافة
*

----------

